# Start Here > Ron Paul Forum >  CNN GOP debate October 18 - Official Thread

## green73

What: *CNN/Western Republican Leadership Conference Debate*
Where: *Las Vegas, Nevada*
When: *Tuesday Oct. 18 @ 8 pm ET*

Hashtag: #CNNdebate

Stream:
http://edition.cnn.com/video/flashLi...stream=stream1

----
Ron Paul Debate Highlights 
http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...ate-Highlights

----------


## malkusm

Jumping the gun a bit, aren't we?

----------


## braane

Cool. I don't think the last debate was quite enough to knock  Cain down in the polls, so this is just one more opportunity to get it done. With there only being one debate in November it is going to be extremely important for Ron to have a stellar performances from here on out. By the time they get to the December debates most will be decided, will they not?

----------


## muzzled dogg

I hope the debate organizers do something creative; I liked the bloomberg format


And hey will gary be there?

----------


## The One

Premature threadaculation

----------


## asurfaholic

Debates... worst possible setup for people to learn each candidates positions.

The moderators control the debate, which is their job to a point, but they take it too far. The media has a perfect setup to craft its agenda into reality.

In my opinion, each candidate should answer each question. The first half are questions. The 2nd half each candidate takes a turn to pick one opposing candidate and actually DEBATE. 1 minute for the challenge. 1 minute for challenged, repeat for 2 or 3 rounds, then the challenger gets 30 seconds closing remarks. Equal face time, nobody gets topic skipped. Then we get to see who can stand up to opposition and get a real debate.

The current set up is NOT a debate, its a freaking circus.

----------


## green73

> Jumping the gun a bit, aren't we?


You have to get up pretty early in the morning to beat The Collins.

----------


## Merk

Ron really needs to seize control in this one and speak up, especially when the others steal his talking points with zero sincerity.

CNN is going to be horrible to him.

"LET RON SPEAK!"

----------


## tribute_13

> You have to get up pretty early in the morning to beat The Collins.


haha! +rep

----------


## iamse7en

Thanks! I was wondering when the next one is. The whole political process is so painful. I wish I was [sic] ignorant then I wouldn't pay attention, I wouldn't know our republic is dead, and I wouldn't know we're going under. Life would be easier. Thanks for nothing Ron Paul.

Just kidding. Kinda.

----------


## Paulite

Metrosexual anderson cooper will moderate.

----------


## SilentBull

I wonder if they'll allow candidates to ask each other questions. Ron needs another opportunity to bring up the fact that he predicted the crisis.

----------


## pauliticalfan

> Premature threadaculation


hehehe

----------


## Meiun

Kinda like a marathon.  Just pace yourself.  Know that you've done the training, and you're ready for this.  Only mile that counts is the last one.  Eyes on the prize, gang, eyes on the prize.

----------


## green73

Only four days away...

----------


## green73

Not long now....

----------


## BUSHLIED

don't get your hopes up..get ready for some gotcha questions from Anderson and then some ignoring...either Ron speaks up or they will ignore him

----------


## The One

> Not long now....


I like your excitement.  Be careful or you're gonna threadaculate prematurely again.

----------


## 1836

In before thread lock

----------


## Sola_Fide

Has the collins rendered this thread official yet?

----------


## libertybrewcity

> In before thread lock

----------


## bolidew

This debate should have more viewers than the Bloomberg one.

----------


## matt0611

Ron needs to go on the offensive against Cain and Romney here. Now is the time. He has his plan and he needs to expose these 2 as the status quo candidates that they are.

----------


## rp713

ron picked the perfect day to reveal his economic plan. he'll probly get asked a few questions about it in the debate.

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

Turning these Establishment GOP presidental Debates into GOP State Primaries and Caucuses I see...

----------


## Scott F

John Huntsman won't be there.  And Newt and Santorum are scheduled to be there but made comments that they could possibly boycott it too.  Giving more time for Ron Paul hopefully.

http://abcnews.go.com/blogs/politics...-vegas-debate/

----------


## Suzu

> Newt and Santorum ... made comments that they could possibly boycott it...


Oh please let them stay away!

----------


## speciallyblend

> You have to get up pretty early in the morning to beat The Collins.


you own the debate thread officially http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZnTO9cWyJC8

----------


## speciallyblend

> Ron needs to go on the offensive against Cain and Romney here. Now is the time. He has his plan and he needs to expose these 2 as the status quo candidates that they are.


yep, come out and say it is now a 2 way race Ron Paul vs Status Quo along those lines

----------


## wgadget

Somebody needs to get Ron a pair of those sunglasses the eye doctor gives you after you've had drops put in your eyes.  He can put them on if he gets very little face time.

Reference to Black THIS Out.

----------


## specsaregood

> Metrosexual anderson cooper will moderate.


There is nothing metrosexual about him, he is openly homosexual.

----------


## Suzu

I don't even know what "metrosexual" means!

----------


## PauliticsPolitics

Official Threads are funny.
Right now I am going to make one for the March 19th PBS debate, it's right around the corner!
Not really, because that is idiotic.

----------


## green73

This was just supposed to be a RonRoll thread. But since it appears to have stuck (and no one apparently clicked the link), I've put a serious video in the OP.

----------


## fatjohn

> I don't even know what "metrosexual" means!


It means you look like Beckham.

----------


## Suzu

> It means you look like Beckham.


Really? I don't see the resemblance (and I've never had much luck growing facial hair, either).

----------


## BUSHLIED

> ron picked the perfect day to reveal his economic plan. he'll probly get asked a few questions about it in the debate.

----------


## PaulConventionWV

> You have to get up pretty early in the morning to beat The Collins.


So I take it you're just now waking up on the morning of October 18, while everyone else is stuck on the 16th.  It's gonna be a looong day for you.

----------


## ScrambleLight

> Somebody needs to get Ron a pair of those sunglasses the eye doctor gives you after you've had drops put in your eyes.  He can put them on if he gets very little face time.
> 
> Reference to Black THIS Out.


No, he should get a pair of these instead. http://www.amazon.com/Bewild-Censore...8794466&sr=8-2

----------


## green73

> So I take it you're just now waking up on the morning of October 18, while everyone else is stuck on the 16th.  It's gonna be a looong day for you.


Whoa dude, you just totally blew my mind.

----------


## Aratus

where is the debate? we should start these threads on midnight of the day in question!

----------


## lucky_bg

> No, he should get a pair of these instead. http://www.amazon.com/Bewild-Censore...8794466&sr=8-2


Definitely this ^ + rep

----------


## lucky_bg

@andersoncooper asked:




> I'm moderating GOP debate on Tuesday, what question would you like to ask the candidates? Let me know! #CNNDebate


https://twitter.com/#!/andersoncoope...10497840644096

So I answered him:




> @andersoncooper Ask #candidates who of them would accept to be Ur #BestMan, when U decide to #marry Ur #BF. I bet #RonPaul would! #CNNDebate




https://twitter.com/#!/JovicicMilan/...84310392057856

----------


## pauliticalfan

^Yeah, piss of the moderator before the debate and attach RP's name to it. That'll be sure to help him...

----------


## NeoconTea

> ^Yeah, piss of the moderator before the debate and attach RP's name to it. That'll be sure to help him...


Yeah seriously.. wtf

----------


## pauliticalfan

I'd recommend deleting that tweet before he has a chance to read it. How bout just a simple request to be fair and give Ron Paul more time?

----------


## muh_roads

> I hope the debate organizers do something creative; I liked the bloomberg format
> 
> And hey will gary be there?


This is going to make me sound like a dick because I hated Ron Paul not being included in the debates in 2008.  But I really don't want Gary there for obvious reasons.  Ron needs all the air time he can get.  Gary is just annoying me at this point.  He should run for senate.

----------


## lucky_bg

> ^Yeah, piss of the moderator before the debate and attach RP's name to it. That'll be sure to help him...


How can reminder that Ron is the most gay friendly candidete piss him off?!

It's not like he have problem with his sexual orientation. Heck, he goes to gay prides with a BF. Half the time on CNN he talks against bullying gay teens in high schools. He just don't talk about that on air.

----------


## pauliticalfan

> How can reminder that Ron is the most gay friendly candidete piss him off?!
> 
> It's not like he have problem with his sexual orientation. Heck, he goes to gay prides with a BF. Half the time on CNN he talks against bullying gay teens in high schools. He just don't talk about that on air.


Because it's just plain rude, and could be taken the wrong way. Anyways, why make something that irrelevant the focus of your response? His tweet was about something totally unrelated.

----------


## green73

Huntsman is boycotting. That's a real tragedy.

----------


## KingNothing

> How can reminder that Ron is the most gay friendly candidete piss him off?!
> 
> It's not like he have problem with his sexual orientation. Heck, he goes to gay prides with a BF. Half the time on CNN he talks against bullying gay teens in high schools. He just don't talk about that on air.


Are you freaking serious?  You were being a jerk.

----------


## tfurrh

I've got a feelin' - yeah yeah
That to(morrow)night's gonna be a good night
That to(morrow)night's gonna be a good night
That to(morrow)night's gonna be a good good night.
I can feel it!

----------


## Bruno

> How can reminder that Ron is the most gay friendly candidete piss him off?!
> 
> It's not like he have problem with his sexual orientation. Heck, he goes to gay prides with a BF. Half the time on CNN he talks against bullying gay teens in high schools. He just don't talk about that on air.


First, do no harm to the campaign.  

Your message doesn't help in that regard.

----------


## tsai3904

http://www.lvrj.com/news/crews-prepa...8.html?ref=488




> Sam Feist, CNN's Washington bureau chief and executive producer of the debate, said the candidates will be placed on the stage based on how well they're doing on average in national polls.
> 
> Former Massachusetts Gov. Romney gets center stage with Texas Gov. Rick Perry on his left and former Godfather's Pizza CEO Herman Cain on his right. U.S. Rep. Ron Paul of Texas will be on the other side of Cain followed by former U.S. Sen. Rick Santorum of Pennsylvania. Former House Speaker Newt Gingrich of Georgia will stand to Perry's left followed by U.S. Rep. Bachmann of Minnesota.

----------


## Matt Collins

*10/18/2011 – CNN and Western Republican Leadership Conference Debate CNN and Western Republican Leadership Conference Debate
* 
Las Vegas, NV

Press release: link


Time: 8:00 – 10:00 PM ET


Media: CNN and live stream on live.cnn.com


Venue:
 The Venetian Resort Hotel
 3355 Las Vegas Boulevard S
 Las Vegas, NV 89109



Been a bit busy, my apologies for being so late in getting this thread started

----------


## Matt Collins

Does anyone know the Twitter hashtag that will be used for this debate?

----------


## bluesc

People gon' be pissed.

----------


## Bruno

In b4 official thread already started comments

----------


## tsai3904

> Does anyone know the Twitter hashtag that will be used for this debate?


http://politicalticker.blogs.cnn.com...ential-debate/




> #CNNDebate

----------


## green73

Only one day left...

----------


## green73

Drudge:
CNN Antes Up for Vegas Republican Debate...
http://www.lvrj.com/news/crews-prepa...131967488.html

COOPER UNLEASHED ON REPUBLICANS...
http://ac360.blogs.cnn.com/2011/10/1...-vegas-debate/

----------


## speciallyblend

blimpin, we should have a good crowd inside and out right?

----------


## green73

Is it the 18th already? Seems like just yesterday I began this thread.

----------


## tfurrh

does anyone else have this same feeling? just call me tfurrgie

----------


## Cinderella

i thought santorum was boycotting the debate?

----------


## J-Reg

WOW!!! The moneybomb is growing by leaps and bounds! rEVOLution 2012!

----------


## angelatc

Isn't this a foreign policy debate?

----------


## speciallyblend

> does anyone else have this same feeling? just call me tfurrgie


what up tfurrgie notice mr t he can boogie to anything

i got a feeling http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7DOEcUhAgLo

----------


## speciallyblend

for the older folks http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ILWSp0m9G2U

----------


## angelatc

If I'm right, and this is a foreign policy debate, our celebrations might be a tad premature.   Most Republicans aren't ready for the truth yet.

----------


## Cinderella

id be quite amused to see Rick Santorum and his "I want to go to war with China" rhetoric.....lol

----------


## Matt Collins

Yes, #CNNDebate is the official hashtag.

----------


## angelatc

> id be quite amused to see Rick Santorum and his "I want to go to war with China" rhetoric.....lol


These are the same people that cheered the Perry death penalty body count.  There's something fundamentally different about the way they view humanity.

----------


## speciallyblend

edit

----------


## CaseyJones

threads merged

----------


## KramerDSP

The foreign policy debate is taking place in November. This one is a generic one with no specific topic.

----------


## Lord Xar

I hate to be the debbie downer, but why are you all getting excited? It is gonna be the same ol' same ol'. They will ignore Ron Paul, give all the time to Perry/Romney/Cain. Newt and Co. will interject and get their speaking time up. Ron Paul will get the least amount of time, sit solemn and not speak up at all. He will let others steal his thunder and he will not attack. 

Doug Wead/Jack Hunter/Ron Paul need to sit down and HAVE A PLAN OF ACTION!!!

Because Ron is only about defending, they just ignore him. This completely takes him out of the game.

----------


## HeyArchie

> I hate to be the debbie downer, but why are you all getting excited? It is gonna be the same ol' same ol'. They will ignore Ron Paul, give all the time to Perry/Romney/Cain. Newt and Co. will interject and get their speaking time up. Ron Paul will get the least amount of time, sit solemn and not speak up at all. He will let others steal his thunder and he will not attack. 
> 
> Doug Wead/Jack Hunter/Ron Paul need to sit down and HAVE A PLAN OF ACTION!!!
> 
> Because Ron is only about defending, they just ignore him. This completely takes him out of the game.


Will it be same ol?  I thought Huntsman and Santorum were sitting this one out?  Or am I just totally wrong?

----------


## JorgeStevenson

I think it'll be interesting to see how the other candidates react to Ron's Plan to Restore America.  I think, sadly, the best move for them is to briefly praise it and then say that they think theirs is better.  Paul's plan is extremely difficult for a conservative to criticize, because most of these other candidates' plans cut spending to far, far less of a degree.  The best move for the candidates might be:

Cain: "I read Ron's plan and think it's great.  It reels in our out-of-control government.  That said, 9-9-9 is better.  9-9-9 means jobs-jobs-jobs, and that's what our economy needs most right now."

As long as the other candidates avoid truly analyzing their plan in contrast to Ron's, they will not only come off as winners but Ron's plan will get ignored.  That's my prediction.  Ron's going to have to go for throats tonight - he's going to have to get the candidates to explain why they favor maintaining government spending at such absurd levels.  Just my uninformed opinion.

----------


## Andrew Ryan

> Huntsman is boycotting. That's a real tragedy.


Ron will get an extra 30 seconds of speaking time! Wooo!

----------


## KramerDSP

DRUDGE - Perry to "ignore" debate rules

http://campaign2012.washingtonexamin...ttention-rules




> Texas Gov. Rick Perry has turned in so many underwhelming debate performances -- and talked down his own debating skills so often -- that he is no longer the center of attention going into tonight's Republican debate in Las Vegas.  But the GOP field is still so fluid, and so capable of changing suddenly, that Perry is still in the game, and a good performance in Las Vegas could cause voters who once placed great hope in him to take another look.
> 
> Perry's strategy for tonight?  "We're going to pay a little less attention to the rules," says a source in the Perry camp who asked to go unnamed.  "One of the things the governor tried to do in New Hampshire [at the Bloomberg/Washington Post debate] was to live by the time limits set by organizers.  No one else did.  As a result, one could view the governor's performance as having less to say, when in fact he was simply trying to live up to the rules of the debate.  They've rarely been enforced, and we're not going to pay much attention to them."
> 
> A number of observers remarked that Perry seemed to check out of the New Hampshire debate for long periods of time.  Whatever the explanation -- whether he was trying to abide by the rules or simply wasn't engaged in the conversation -- it appears Perry will try to take a more active role in Las Vegas.
> 
> Meanwhile, Team Perry remains determined to push forward.  "Clearly Romney has a significant problem sealing the deal with Republican voters," the source says.  "He's been running for six years and his numbers have stayed in the low- to mid-20s for much of that time.  The challenge is who will emerge as the standard-bearing conservative to counter Romney's flip-flop, inconsistent, not-very-conservative record.  That continues to be our challenge and our task.  There's no magic wand, we need to just continue to grind it out."


Uggh. There is no way Perry goes after Paul. And every time Perry attacks someone, that person gets more time. Expect a Romney-Cain-Perry lovefest tonight.

----------


## wstrucke

I guarantee the only thing anyone is going to bring up about Ron Paul's plan tonight is eliminating 222,000 jobs and federal departments and how "out of touch" he is.  Department of Education and HUD sound like "good things" on the surface, so that can and will be easily twisted against him.  After that they'll ignore him for the rest of the time.

I've said it before as have others -- Ron needs to SPEAK UP.  The timing of the money bomb and his plan announcement yesterday around this debate mark a golden opportunity for him to not allow the media to keep him quiet.  He needs to jump in and insist on being heard -- if he can't do that then he'll continue to get 2% of the time.  I'll be having a beer tonight and watching with other supporters in Columbus.  Let's hope RP can come through for all of us.

----------


## braane

I just figured in the last debate that Perry wasn't going over on time to avoid embarrassing himself. The more he talks the lower he polls.

----------


## JorgeStevenson

> I guarantee the only thing anyone is going to bring up about Ron Paul's plan tonight is eliminating 222,000 jobs and federal departments and how "out of touch" he is.  Department of Education and HUD sound like "good things" on the surface, so that can and will be easily twisted against him.  After that they'll ignore him for the rest of the time.
> 
> I've said it before as have others -- Ron needs to SPEAK UP.  The timing of the money bomb and his plan announcement yesterday around this debate mark a golden opportunity for him to not allow the media to keep him quiet.  He needs to jump in and insist on being heard -- if he can't do that then he'll continue to get 2% of the time.  I'll be having a beer tonight and watching with other supporters in Columbus.  Let's hope RP can come through for all of us.


I don't think they'll attack Ron's plan.  It's not a good look for a republican to praise governmental departments, esp. Department of Education.  Most republicans agree that that department does more harm than good.  Republicans also tend not to view government jobs as "real" jobs, so throwing a pity party for the 222K isn't going to win them any points.  I think they'll praise Ron's plan briefly, say we need more bold ideas like that from Congress, and then move onto whatever else they wanted to talk about.  I don't think there will be any direct criticism of his plan - it would needlessly place them in a weak position, and plus they don't want to "punch down".  Ron needs to go on the offensive tonight and ask them EXACTLY how implementing a new, revenue neutral tax plan or encouraging drilling is going to fix the fundamental problems with our government.

----------


## One Last Battle!

> I don't think they'll attack Ron's plan.  It's not a good look for a republican to praise governmental departments, esp. Department of Education.  Most republicans agree that that department does more harm than good.  Republicans also tend not to view government jobs as "real" jobs, so throwing a pity party for the 222K isn't going to win them any points.  I think they'll praise Ron's plan briefly, say we need more bold ideas like that from Congress, and then move onto whatever else they wanted to talk about.  I don't think there will be any direct criticism of his plan - it would needlessly place them in a weak position, and plus they don't want to "punch down".  Ron needs to go on the offensive tonight and ask them EXACTLY how implementing a new, revenue neutral tax plan or encouraging drilling is going to fix the fundamental problems with our government.


Indeed. Were this a general election debate that might be a tactic to force Ron on the defensive, but for once the Republican Party is on our side here. Attempts to attack Ron for cutting away those departments and spending would be like attacking a tiger by throwing it food.

----------


## kmalm585

haha Awesome! Just saw the Plastic Men RevPAC Commercial on CNN! Looks good in HD!

----------


## mwkaufman

CNN showed Carol and Ron arriving.

----------


## KramerDSP

Amy Kremer, Chairwoman of Tea Party Express, kept talking about cutting spending and yet there's almost no way she supports Ron Paul. On an aside, Cain is getting shoved down our throats by CNN.

----------


## FSP-Rebel

> CNN showed *Carol and Ron* arriving.


Good, Ron usually shines when the wifey is around.

----------


## Aratus

39 min!

----------


## kojirodensetsu

Is there a livestream somewhere?

----------


## KramerDSP

> Is there a livestream somewhere?


I'm sure CNN will air it on their website.

----------


## Akus

ten pages and no stream link?
who created this thread?
government?

----------


## Aratus

GOTO
 the

LAS VEGAS DEBATE LIVE STREAM? 

thread

----------


## Rudeman

I've had it on CNN for the last hour or so (background), has anyone else noticed that they keep mentioning how Ron Paul will go after Cain? Are they going to set Paul up for an attack or what?

----------


## Tina

Pre debate chat: They said that the bottom tier, which included Paul, would be fighting for a chance to speak tonight. GOD I hate the press.

----------


## ItsTime

What is the tweeter # for the debate?

edit: #CNNdebate

----------


## liberty2012

..

----------


## speciallyblend

> What is the tweeter # for the debate?


should be in op

----------


## mhad

need stream.....seems like cnn wont allow you to watch on their site if you live in an area where you can get it on cable?

EDIT: http://edition.cnn.com/video/flashLi...stream=stream1

----------


## icecap

link 

http://edition.cnn.com/video/flashLi...stream=stream1

----------


## Ronulus

I had emergency appendectomy surgery this weekend and am lying here waiting for the debate. They keep ignoring ron paul on cnn and I have no way to use my anger to campaign. I hope ron kills it tonight.

----------


## akalucas

somebody shouted RON PAUL! during the cast lol she said "somebody drove by and said Ron Paul, if u didnt hear it i did" lol

----------


## Akus

> I had emergency appendectomy surgery this weekend and am lying here waiting for the debate. They keep ignoring ron paul on cnn and I have no way to use my anger to campaign. I hope ron kills it tonight.


your appendix was bothering you so you blacked it out?
lol

----------


## Matt Collins

Let's get ready to rumble!

----------


## 1836

Doesn't look like a Ron Paul crowd so far on the stream pan outs but who knows. Lot of fancy suits.

----------


## ClayTrainor

This seems like creepy cult $#@!, atm.

----------


## Dissident

Justin.tv feed is working well.

http://www.justin.tv/cnn_hln_bbc_fox#/w/1930853392/2

----------


## lucent

Ah flag worship. It's a shame all those Christians don't realize they are worshiping an idol.

----------


## Kords21

I really hope the Cain Train gets seriously derailed tonight. Cain can't harp on 999 forever

----------


## JTforRP

LET'S GO!


The Gary Johnson/Gallup/Marijuana story has gotten a LOT of coverage today across the web; hoping the issue is brought up and it allows both Gary and especially Ron to get their thoughts out there on an issue that THE MAJORITY OF AMERICA is behind.

----------


## Carehn

Is this going to be a concert or something?

----------


## Kords21

Gary is going to be there tonight?

----------


## JoshS

oh god anderson cooper...here we go...

----------


## Matt Collins

Resting in the green room before the debate:
jryi.jpg

URL: http://t.co/fPDDxgoy

----------


## akalucas

what are they chanting in the background? it sounds like, "we want paul now"

----------


## libertyfanatic

What is everyone yelling?

----------


## Tina

I can barely hear the pre chat BS for the noise from the protesters.

----------


## willwash

What are those protesters chanting at the panel with Wolf?

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

I thought they were saying "End the FED now! We want gold now!" Then I realized they were saying "Banks got bailed out! We got sold out!"

----------


## KramerDSP

CNN Lead anchor to Wolf: "You asked such a good question about medical insurance"

Lets cut to the debate...

WTF....

----------


## MJU1983

Let the games begin!

----------


## Kords21

Go get em Ron!

----------


## libertybrewcity

I wonder how many people are actually even watching this debate.

----------


## akalucas

game on

----------


## MJU1983

We are wildcards! lol

----------


## Kords21

Sure, mention Ron next to last

----------


## IterTemporis

I already have a sour feeling in my mouth, thanks to the beginning.

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Santorum written off. lol

----------


## anaconda

Could be a wild card? How about a straight flush?

----------


## KramerDSP

"I'm the Wildcard, bitches!!!" - Charlie Day

Was I the only one thinking this?

----------


## Paulitical Correctness

Nice intro.

----------


## Tina

Said that a Ron and Bachman  could be the wild cards.

----------


## 1836

LOL Santorum "Against all Odds" HAHA

----------


## libertyfanatic

> Santorum written off. lol


The Establishment doesn't even like Santorum lol

----------


## Eleventh Star

I can't stand this dramatic intro crap. This isn't a goddamn action film.

----------


## redmod79

> "I'm the Wildcard, bitches!!!" - Charlie Day
> 
> Was I the only one thinking this?


Yes!

Erm.... No!

----------


## JoshS

WILDCARD BITCHES

----------


## Patrick Henry

The drama is so idiotic.

----------


## IterTemporis

I thought Santorum and Gingrich said that they weren't coming?

------

Wow, another 'entertainment' opening.

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

Our Father, who art in Heaven, hallowed be thy name.  

God please bless Ron Paul.

----------


## Kords21

Should have Cain as the Joker card

----------


## Lymeade-Lady

On the podiums, one had a lot of notes.  THink it was perry's?

----------


## BuddyRey

Weird...my satellite started blitzing out right when the debate started...even though other channels work just fine.

----------


## Patrick Henry

Princess leia lol

----------


## Carehn

Romney in middle?

----------


## Tunink

God bless you Ron! We are all rooting for you!

----------


## JoshS

> I can't stand this dramatic intro crap. This isn't a goddamn action film.


literally said this aloud to myself. they make EVERYTHING entertainment, i'm not watching a movie, i want to see the next leader of my country talk about serious issues.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

I hate how the CNN stream is like 1" by 2" and doesn't zoom unless you go full screen.  

WTF do they get these people to cheer Romney so loud?  ugh.

----------


## jax

geez this is already a circus. what is this a sporting event?

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Romney walking kinda slow. Bad knee?

----------


## akalucas

cain will stand by paul, i bet

----------


## Kords21

Does Herman cain have any other ties?

----------


## Eryxis

Looking sharp with his red tie.  Sucks he's at the edge of the stage.

----------


## asurfaholic

Anyone having issues with cnn on tv? Audio problems...

----------


## anaconda

Santorum slapped Ron on the back like they were buddies.

----------


## brandon

octoshape?? wtf?

----------


## flightlesskiwi

should i be standing?

----------


## libertybrewcity

Start debating....

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Oh god... I hope this one is better than the last anthem.

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

I'm watching at  http://www.justin.tv/cnn_hln_bbc_fox#/w/1930853392/2

if anyone is looking for a link

----------


## AdamT

Get ready to be Blacked Out.

----------


## IterTemporis

Another one..?

I did not know that this was a baseball game..?

----------


## Patrick Henry

As big of joke the news networks are, CNN is easily the biggest.

----------


## jax

lol this is rediculous. this isnt monday night football

----------


## Kords21

At least it's a better singer

----------


## SamuraisWisdom

Guy's getting into it

----------


## kahless

CNN out douching themselves.

----------


## JoshS

electing our president is entertainment now.

----------


## libertybrewcity

Lol no John Huntsman because he sucks.

----------


## Xelaetaks

Frothy singing the anthem lol.

----------


## badger4RP

play ball

----------


## Ekrub

Should have had Rosanne Barr do the national anthem. That would have got some ratings for cnn

----------


## StudentForPaul08

Atleast he did a good job in singing it.

----------


## ghengis86

> octoshape?? wtf?


think corporate bittorrent stream

----------


## IterTemporis

Wow, Perry is standing the same as last time, Jon Stewart made fun of him on the Daily Show. Quite amusing..

----------


## mac_hine

Santorum is singing along. What a douche

----------


## green73

> CNN out douching themselves.


rep+

----------


## smithtg

$#@! anderson cooper

----------


## Sunstruck-Eden

Anderson, you lie.

----------


## WD-NY

straighten your tie Dr. Paul! (love the color though)

lol

----------


## Deinonychus

Fair share of questions. Sure.

----------


## jax

fair share of questions eh? ron paul should kill

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> octoshape?? wtf?


\
same reaction.  And it didn't like my punching no.

----------


## ONUV

> electing our president is entertainment now.


American Idol

----------


## flightlesskiwi

> Santorum is singing along. What a douche


why u no patriot??

----------


## MJU1983

Michele Bachmann is still running? Looks like she could be working on a cruise ship?

----------


## brandon

why does the stream gotta be in a pop-up? so annoying

----------


## libertybrewcity

#cnndebate for twitter questions

----------


## akalucas

suuuuuure he will make sure candidates get their fair share of questions lol

----------


## libertybrewcity

> why does the stream gotta be in a pop-up? so annoying


it doesn't have to be.

http://edition.cnn.com/video/flashLi...stream=stream1

----------


## libertyfanatic

Why isn't Paul near the middle?

----------


## AdamT

> Michele Bachmann is still running? Looks like she could be working on a cruise ship?


+rep lol

----------


## IterTemporis

!!! Go Paul!

----------


## Sunstruck-Eden

Champion of Liberty!!!!! FREE SOCIETY. PEACE AND PROSPERITY!!!

----------


## jax

get em ron

----------


## Kords21

Ron came to play tonight

----------


## eleganz

THE CHAMPION OF LIBERTY!

----------


## Patrick Henry

Oh Cain you are so cool.

----------


## mac_hine

lol

----------


## IterTemporis

The cheering for Cain makes me nauseous..

----------


## Kords21

Can you see those problems coming Herman?

----------


## AdamT

Great opening by Paul.

----------


## ClayTrainor

Ron Pauls intro was $#@!ing awesome!!!

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

> Why isn't Paul near the middle?


It was the side of the stage or the garage.

----------


## Birdlady

> Can you see those problems coming Herman?


^This!!

----------


## D.A.S.

Good INTRO, Dr. Paul!  Go get 'em!!

----------


## Patrick Henry

Does Mitty have his shirt on too tight? lol

----------


## Deinonychus

lol perry

----------


## rpwasright

Ha Rick Perry said job creator.  Drink!

----------


## steph3n

Did you see the color changes when Cain was doing the intro, it went to BLACK AND WHITE?!

----------


## green73

Perry definitely going with the botox

----------


## ONUV

newt the big talker

----------


## libertybrewcity

awkward pause

----------


## willwash

GOD i hate bachmann's laugh!

----------


## VictorB

Newt playing up the audience again.  Sell those books, Newt!

----------


## mac_hine

"Hi. I'm Rick Perry and I munched 12 oxycontins 5 minutes ago."

----------


## Rudeman

Rick Perry finishes talking *awkward silence* then cheering.

----------


## Eryxis

This guy reminds me of Kevin from the office.

----------


## Kords21

What's with the cruise uniforms bachman?

----------


## libertyfanatic

> GOD i hate bachmann's laugh!


Don't we all?

----------


## growburn13

Perry has this cocky/arrogant air about him tonight.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

My goodness, Bachmann looks like a clown

----------


## jax

jesus 999 already

----------


## steph3n

> "Hi. I'm Rick Perry and I munched 12 oxycontins 5 minutes ago."


Or got 5 botox shots.

----------


## flightlesskiwi

really weird question-er.

----------


## Tiger35

Where did they get Ggggggeorge?

----------


## jkob

Bachmann's dress looks like she was in the navy.

----------


## Patrick Henry

That was strange.

----------


## carmaphob

Wha? No auto reshresh?

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

> Did you see the color changes when Cain was doing the intro, it went to BLACK AND WHITE?!


Yes I did. 

It was to cover the fact that he is a reptilian.

----------


## HeyArchie

Good question, though.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

Bachmann's outfit tonight is perfect for the jokerface

----------


## libertybrewcity

is "job creator" the new word for "small business owner"?

----------


## steph3n

> "Hi. I'm Rick Perry and I munched 12 oxycontins 5 minutes ago."


Or got 5 botox shots.

----------


## Aratus

cowhand BO from BUS STOP[1955]

----------


## Kords21

Bachman has a plan? Must have missed it

----------


## flightlesskiwi

uh oh.  999

----------


## steph3n

> Yes I did. 
> 
> It was to cover the fact that he is a reptilian.



HAHA!

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> Wha? No auto reshresh?


Thank goodness

----------


## Deinonychus

Who are the fiscal associates?

----------


## IterTemporis

I pity those who are drinking everytime someone says 9-9-9.

Keep the phone by you.

----------


## EBounding

OK, so is the audience asking the questions or just Anderson?  The audience member asked about replacing the income tax, and Anderson changes the question to 999.

----------


## HeyArchie

I feel bad for anyone participating in that drinking game proposed here on the forums earlier lol.

----------


## Shane Harris

didnt take long for coopster to give cain a free question, also changing the question to include cain. give me a break

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Way to skip Ron.

----------


## Patrick Henry

Now Santorum?

----------


## smithtg

loving frothy taking it to pepperoni man

----------


## ronnilingus

Why is Bachmann wearing what looks like a cross between a chef's coat and an admirals jacket?

----------


## JoshS

what a crock of $#@!.

----------


## libertybrewcity



----------


## ZanZibar

I wonder if they will even discuss Ron's plan?

----------


## Xelaetaks

999 getting ripped lol.

----------


## rpwasright

Hermans sweatin like a whore in church.

----------


## jkob

boom lol Santorum

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

> loving frothy taking it to pepperoni man


Lol you said frothy

----------


## Kords21

If Cain doesn't deliever 999 within the first 30 days of being in office, you don't owe any taxes

----------


## jax

jesus, they are going to give him a response to every single one

----------


## speciallyblend

boring

----------


## D.A.S.

Here goes the Herman Cain show...  :eyeroll:

the evening of 999

----------


## HeyArchie

President Bachmann?  Lol

----------


## Deinonychus

Is Ron Paul gonna be asked to participate in this discussion?

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

For God's sake, shut herman cain up!!!

----------


## willwash

Ok, Anderson. What about this equal talking time? New topic.

----------


## IterTemporis

Cain.. shut up. You are wrong. These are people who do this for a living, and you are claiming that they are wrong..?

What a huge ego he has, however he does do a good job of hiding it.

----------


## flightlesskiwi

"do your own math... but look at my website in order to do it"  -- herman cain.

----------


## Lucille

> 


BWAH!

----------


## kmalm585

Looked like Ron wanted to interject here. Speak up Ron!!

----------


## HeyArchie

Ron tried to get Anderon's attention but it went unnoticed

----------


## ONUV

perry called cain brother haha

----------


## Paulitical Correctness

"Brother"? NAACP GO!

----------


## rpwasright

Bump plans???  LOL

----------


## D.A.S.

Rick Perry to Herman Cain: "I'll bump plans with you, Brotha".

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Omg Rick?? Brother? Seriously?

----------


## jkob

Ignoring Paul again

----------


## EBounding

Perry can bump plans with the best of 'em 

:facepalm:

----------


## Orgoonian

> Yes I did. 
> 
> It was to cover the fact that he is a reptilian.


I cant stop laughing!

----------


## FreedomProsperityPeace

Is Perry really calling Cain "brother"? LOL!

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

Perry wants to bump plans with Cain

----------


## Lucille

I know someone else who has a plan...

----------


## speciallyblend

oo god none of these folks sound like they should be president.

----------


## IterTemporis

Another 30 seconds..?

Pathetic excuse for a "fair" debate.

----------


## Kords21

herman cain seems to be getting a little pissed

----------


## MJU1983

I love this, Herman Cain is an idiot.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

You can't replace the State tax with your federal tax!  CainFail

----------


## carmaphob

> Looked like Ron wanted to interject here. Speak up Ron!!


he did!

----------


## StudentForPaul08

GO RON GO

----------


## Lucille

TEA Party for Cain!  Tax Everybody Already!

----------


## IterTemporis

Wow, Paul. You are great. You actually answered his question.

----------


## libertyfanatic

RON!!!!

----------


## Orgoonian

BOOM!

----------


## mac_hine

Ron's rolin!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Kords21

Ron getting back on topic, get em Ron!

----------


## GunnyFreedom

Dam Paul taking it to truth!

----------


## willwash

"What should we replace the income tax with? Nothing!" $#@! YEAH RON PAUL!

----------


## KramerDSP

"Let's answer the gentleman's question! We need to replace the income tax with nothing!"

----------


## anaconda

Ron is on fire tonight. He must have got a good nap in.

----------


## speciallyblend

cain dont understand the plan

----------


## sevin

This whole 999 plan is stupid and it will never happen. The whole discussion is a complete waste of time intended to draw attention away from serious issues.

----------


## Kords21

C'mon Ron, treat Cain like he's Bernacke

----------


## willwash

Ho

ly

$#@!

Ron is on fire

----------


## GunnyFreedom

LMAO Cain is the only one that understands Cain's plan

----------


## ronnilingus

lol almost 20 minutes wasted on 999, but ron pauls intro was awesome

----------


## FreeTraveler

can somebody actually tell us what ron says? It's not like you'll wear out your fingers, given the time he'll get.

----------


## jkob

rofl Perry offering to bump plans with Cain and calling him brotha

wow

Cain is getting destroyed

----------


## green73

My god this going to be Cainfest all frickin night.

----------


## eleganz

Ron Paul is on FIRE tonight!

----------


## flightlesskiwi

cain won't answer the question.

----------


## gosmo

RON IS ON FIREEEEEE

----------


## libertyfanatic

Apples... Oranges... PIZZAS!!!!

----------


## IterTemporis

I love how so many people are attacking Cain. This I like.

----------


## Rudeman

Cain - You guys are wrong, I'm right. That's apples and oranges.

----------


## kahless

Mr Cain, you can leave the stage now.

----------


## Xelaetaks

Lol apples and oranges haha. Herman Cain is retarded.

----------


## rpwasright

Cains presidency has just crashed.

----------


## Kords21

Romney giving Cain hell, love it

----------


## KramerDSP

CAIN is D O A

----------


## Shane Harris

cain is about to cry

----------


## steph3n

Wow Cain is so stupid.

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

apples and oranges

----------


## redmod79

So Cain's rebuttal will always be... You're wrong, it's an orange??.?.?.?

----------


## Shane Harris

ron killed it

----------


## EBounding

Paul's doing it right.  Let everyone else destroy Cain and get your unique message out.

----------


## FSP-Rebel

Romney just laid in to Cain lol!

----------


## Orgoonian

Buh by Herman!

----------


## RonPauledbyYoutube

Has anyone noticed, everyone is wrong for Cains 999!!! Only he know the details of the nah nah nah

----------


## HeyArchie

The Cain train may just be derailed tonight.

----------


## Deinonychus

7.75% sales tax where I live. 9% federal sales tax added on. I don't want to pay 16.75% on all my purchases, Mr. Cain.

----------


## WD-NY

> Here goes the Herman Cain show...  :eyeroll:
> 
> the evening of 999


This is a good thing. Cain is going to go from 30% to 10% in 1 Week FLAT.

----------


## akalucas

this is one of the best debates ever lol

----------


## rpwasright

How are regulations supposed to help the free market?

----------


## KramerDSP

Romney is talking way too long. RP won't get nearly as much time.

----------


## Paulitical Correctness



----------


## mac_hine

> Paul's doing it right.  Let everyone else destroy Cain and get your unique message out.


^^^^^^^^

----------


## Bryan

> rofl Perry offering to bump plans with Cain and calling him brotha


Twice.

----------


## jax

lol cain with his apple and oranges trying to cover up the fact that we will have to pay 9% on top of state sales tax

----------


## ONUV

santorum is uncomfortable with all the fruitiness.

----------


## carmaphob

> LMAO Cain is the only one that understands Cain's plan


hahaha! Very true!

----------


## VictorB

Cain is over!  He's lucky Romney didn't let him finish answering the question cause he was just stumbling over words.  I love it.

----------


## Deborah K

hahaha!  Entertainment Tonight!

----------


## willwash

Someone needs to slap Bachmann next time she starts laughing.

----------


## speciallyblend

newt kissing some status quo butt

----------


## D.A.S.

> This is a good thing. Cain is going to go from 30% to 10% in 1 Week FLAT.


I'd love for that to happen.

Just want to make sure Ron will keep getting out his 1T cut plan :-)

He fired off a GREAT shot on it already, hope he keeps at it.

----------


## ClayTrainor

Ron seems to be on fire tonight.  Has potential to be one of his best performances yet.  I hope one of these goons tries to challenge him on Economics or Foreign Policy.

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

> 7.75% sales tax where I live. 9% federal sales tax added on. I don't want to pay 16.75% on all my purchases, Mr. Cain.


7% where I live, and that's just the city tax.  Add that to NAHN NAHN NAHN and Herman Cain can poke it up where the sun don't shine.

----------


## jax

awesome first question. cain is getting killed

----------


## VictorB

Newt is running for everyone's VP.  The guy is a weasel.

----------


## IterTemporis

I have to say that I did like how Santorum was nodding in agreement with Paul when Paul was speaking.

----------


## jkob

clapping for raising taxes on the poor?

----------


## kahless

Bachmann can not win the general election with this response.

----------


## Someone Else

Infinity for RON PAUL

----------


## speciallyblend

republicans cheering for taxes, ok its official this country is screwed!!

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

> I'd love for that to happen.
> 
> Just want to make sure Ron will keep getting out his 1T cut plan :-)
> 
> He fired off a GREAT shot on it already, hope he keeps at it.


This.  That was two or three kicks to Herm's nuts.

----------


## Deborah K

Wow!  Everyone should pay something.  What an ignoramus!

----------


## Kords21

Shouldn't bachman be getting back to the cruise ship she works on, or has it sunk already?

----------


## Lovecraftian4Paul

What? Bachmann says everyone needs to pay taxes and the audience cheers?

----------


## libertyfanatic

What does Obamacare have to do with her tax plan?

----------


## Feelgood

Ron Paul is the only one that even answered the question. WOW.

----------


## Bryan

Bachmann- "everyone needs to pay something" (their fair share?) Nice-- one of the 10 planks of the Communist Manifesto.

----------


## jkob

lol the MichelleBachmann.com plug at the end

----------


## Dary

anchovies and olives

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> republicans cheering for taxes, ok its official this country is screwed!!


LMAO

----------


## devil21

> Wow!  Everyone should pay something.  What an ignoramus!


Sounds like some socialism right there.  "All for one, one for all" sort of nonsense.

----------


## Tod

Keep speaking up, Dr. Paul!  You are doing GREAT so far!!!

----------


## AdamT

Will they spend 30 minutes talking about Ron's plan?

----------


## FreedomHorn

God Perry is painfully stupid.

----------


## Anti Federalist

I have *no* sales tax to deal with.

I don't need the everfucking feds laying a 9 percent one on me.

----------


## BrittanySligar

> clapping for raising taxes on the poor?


clapping for taxes in general?

----------


## Orgoonian

> I have to say that I did like how Santorum was nodding in agreement with Paul when Paul was speaking.


He does give our man props on economics

----------


## jkob

that was a good line by Perry saying we need to focus on the 9% unemployment not the 9-9-9 plan or the 59 point plan

----------


## Feelgood

How long before Bachmann tells us about how many kids and foster kids she has?

----------


## Birdlady

> republicans cheering for taxes, ok its official this country is screwed!!


I was thinking this same thing...

----------


## FreedomProsperityPeace

Perry is harping about energy again. He didn't learn from last time when it fell flat.

----------


## ONUV

lol @ the gay frat bros giving perry a standing ovation

----------


## growburn13

> Perry is harping about energy again. He didn't learn from last time when it fell flat.


And save a pretzel for the gas jets!

----------


## smithtg

go frothy  income mobility wtf?  sounds socialist

----------


## steph3n

> 7.75% sales tax where I live. 9% federal sales tax added on. I don't want to pay 16.75% on all my purchases, Mr. Cain.


No to mention, the 9% income tax, AND corporate tax still there, yet he says they won't be on air. LIAR!

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

> Ron Paul is the only one that even answered the question. WOW.


That's what's going to help out.  I can see the video now:

cut 1 - retard asks question.  and he was a retard.  back it up and have a good laugh, get it the hell out of your system.

cut 2 - retard #2 (candidate 1) doesn't bother to answer

cut 3 - retard #3 (candidate 2) doesn't bother to answer

and so on, and so on, until 

cut 4 - RON PAUL ANSWERING THE $#@!ING QUESTION.

fin.

Speilberg, eat your hear out.  :-)

----------


## BrittanySligar

> How long before Bachmann tells us about how many kids and foster kids she has?


20 to 25 minutes...

----------


## WarNoMore

lol at apples and oranges. He tried to avoid saying there would still be a state sales tax, but he got exposed.

----------


## Deborah K

As usual they are blacking Ron out.  I hope you all will join me on Nov 9th out in front of your local NBC studios to support Ron at the next debate!!  I'm so sick of this shyte!!!

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...r-Nov-9-debate

----------


## akalucas

if they ask paul next he will be able to hit a home run with cabinet cuts

----------


## MJU1983

> So Cain's rebuttal will always be... You're wrong, it's an orange??.?.?.?




Herman's campaign in a picture ^

----------


## jkob

Santorum has looked pretty good these last 2 debates

----------


## sorianofan

> lol the MichelleBachmann.com plug at the end


LAWLZ!

----------


## smithtg

frothy got the gloves out

----------


## Sunstruck-Eden

Frothy, bringing the smack down! 

No, Romney, that definitely IS NOT WHAT YOU SAY.

----------


## osan

First question was what would you replace income tax with.

All flapping like fish on the deck.  Cain plugs 9 9 9.

Ron absolutely devastated the field and Cain floundering.

Bachmann just said everyone needs to pay SOMETHING (tax) and engineers upped applause volume. 

I was surprised at Gingrich - better than I thought he was, but RP slayed them and the audience went nuts.  Engineers quickly squelched applause.  Stooges.

Ron thus dar is not getting much air time but when he does he is doing the job and audience is responding.  He is also the only one so far to answer the questions without going off on self-serving tangents.

This man needs to be president.  Now.

Edit1: Perry is sunk.  I'd say the same for Santorum and probably Bachmann  Paul is on top, Gingrich maybe next, then Romney.  Cain talking a lot and saying little.

Edit2:  Cain sucked - apples and oranges... sheesh.  How lame does an evasion get?  He sucked.  Then there was his backpedaling on the hostage question.

Bachmann was a joke... moms... moms.... moms... jeez.  She sucked.

Santorum was weak.

Perry is sunk, methinks - barring some miracle like all the other candidates die or withdraw.

Gingrich was surprisingly strong, but I don't like his stance on defense and I don't trust him on his word.  Maybe he means what he says and maybe he doesn't.  Cannot work up any trust there.

Romney is slick and nothing more.  Don't trust him to the door.

Ron was succinct, direct, honest, right on the money in every case, and actually answered the questions asked.  Interesting how he got no post-game air time nor even the slightest mention.  But there is no bias here.  Nope.  No way.  No sir.

----------


## IterTemporis

Whoa..

----------


## akalucas

darn, why did he mention romney

----------


## green73

haha cat fight

----------


## Feelgood

Cat fight!!!!

----------


## Bruno

Just tuned in...Ron had a question yet?  

Boy, Romney and Santorum both sounding childish!

----------


## mac_hine

Jackals and jackasses

----------


## KramerDSP

HAHAHAHA  SANTORUM!!! Attacking Romney on Obamacare!

----------


## AJ187

We have better mods on this site than old blue eyes.

----------


## Kords21

Ron Paul is loving this debate, every one else is attacking each other while Paul rises above it all

----------


## D.A.S.

WOW!!  Holy Cow Santorum!!

"Mitt you're out of time!"

----------


## brushfire

LOL - Romney, frothed again!

----------


## Spanky

How's the debate TRULY going?

Whose doing good, bad?

How's Ron Paul truly doing, no bias?

----------


## AdamT

Holy $#@! go Frothy!!

----------


## ONUV

audience is pro-romney

----------


## akalucas

fight!

----------


## Harry96

Does Cain only have that one solid bright yellow tie, or does he have a whole closet full of them, like Superman?

----------


## jkob

Santorum is destroying Romney

----------


## rpwasright

OMG move on.  Romney's a lying bastard we get it.

----------


## D.A.S.

> Ron Paul is loving this debate, every one else is attacking each other while Paul rises above it all


This ^^^

Ron has been standing there smiling, listening to Santorum-Romney exchange.  haha.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> Just tuned in...Ron had a question yet?  
> 
> Boy, Romney and Santorum both sounding childish!


Yeah, he already hit a triple

----------


## Feelgood

Google santorum

----------


## smithtg

MOVE ON!

----------


## jax

santorum is good for something atleast

----------


## ZanZibar

*No-No-No on 9-9-9*http://www.ronpaul2012.com/2011/10/1...o-no-on-9-9-9/

----------


## IterTemporis

> audience is pro-romney


Yes, this proves it and pro-cain.

----------


## Bruno

> Yeah, he already hit a triple


good to hear, thanks!!

----------


## MarcNY

Is Santorum not the biggest $#@! a live or what?

----------


## HeyArchie

> How's the debate TRULY going?
> 
> Whose doing good, bad?
> 
> How's Ron Paul truly doing, no bias?


Ron has answered one question very well.  Plugged his plan.

Everyone else doing OK except Cain, who is taking heat.  Romney and Santorum in a cat fight.  Santorum being a little rude, but it is kinda funny.

Romney sounds like crowd favorite, second Ron Paul.

----------


## SneakyFrenchSpy

> 7.75% sales tax where I live. 9% federal sales tax added on. I don't want to pay 16.75% on all my purchases, Mr. Cain.


21% VAT over here in Ireland. We also have 14% unemployment and a failing / flawed currency.

----------


## jax

ron paul getting no time yet again

----------


## Kords21

Romneny giving Paul a shout out!

----------


## flightlesskiwi

dang.  no more 999.  i need a drink!

----------


## Tod

Speak up, Dr. Paul....Romney referred to you!!!!!!

----------


## JoshS

GO FROTHY WOW

romney's response - well,....people like it

----------


## fisharmor

GOP debates: where two or three people get to bicker about the same bull$#@! they've gone over for the last four debates, and the others get to stand around.

----------


## PastaRocket848

Frothy kinda made himself look like an ass.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> How's the debate TRULY going?
> 
> Whose doing good, bad?
> 
> How's Ron Paul truly doing, no bias?


So far best I've seen this year.  seriously.  Just needs more time.

----------


## TC95

Someone please youtube the full debate fast after it's over.  My internet is too crappy to watch online and I don't have cable. WAAAAAAAAAH!

----------


## speciallyblend

blackthisout

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

> How's the debate TRULY going?
> 
> Whose doing good, bad?
> 
> How's Ron Paul truly doing, no bias?


He needs to calm the $#@! down and recognize that he's already got this $#@!.  He needs some confidence.  God's got his back.

If you don't like the God part, think of yourself as God.  Don't you want him to be president?  :-)

That's kinda funny.

----------


## Eleventh Star

Santorum needs some anger management.

----------


## therealist

1 RON PAUL QUESTION PER 30 MINUTES (IF WE'RE LUCKY)

----------


## Shane Harris

i think they are trying to give SNL a run for their money.

----------


## FreedomProsperityPeace

> audience is pro-romney


Yes, too much cheering for Romney's big government solution. Disappointing.

----------


## robmpreston

Yawn. Paul being ignored again.

----------


## kill the banks

they will be throwing apples and oranges soon

----------


## SamuraisWisdom

Ron who??

----------


## libertybrewcity

I have an idea. Let's ignore the only doctor on the stage when talking about healthcare.

----------


## fisharmor

What's up with Newt defending everyone tonight?

----------


## VictorB

This is great, both Romney and Cain have been trashed tonight.  This can only be good for Paul.

----------


## speciallyblend

newt just slammed romney and vice versa  , XXX XXXX 2012

----------


## EBounding

What a circus.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

No Gingritch VP for Romney lol

----------


## kahless

The two individual mandate clowns taking each other out.  This is a good thing.

----------


## devil21

Let's get ready to rummmmmmmmble!!!!!

This is the argument debate.  Ron needs to speak up and Cooper needs to reign these people in before it turns into a complete free-for-all.

----------


## jkob

hahahahahahaha wow Romney with the comeback against Newt

both defending individual mandates

----------


## Lucille

http://reason.com/blog/2011/10/18/re...mmentcontainer




> Twitter	
> notjessewalker: 
> I LEARNED IT FROM YOU, DAD. #GOPDebate [via Twitter]

----------


## Sunstruck-Eden

Wow, everyone is so feisty today lol

----------


## Shane Harris

im literally laughing. bachmann screaming for attention while everyone fights

----------


## Oddone

Good god... It's like a circus on the stage... Blame games and who came up with what and who would be the worst President. Let Ron Paul tell you the truth guys...

----------


## Kords21

Shut up Bachman

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

> Someone please youtube the full debate fast after it's over.  My internet is too crappy to watch online and I don't have cable. WAAAAAAAAAH!


PM me and I can help you watch it, even with $#@! quality.  Otherwise, I'll bet you could find an audio stream at like 24k - that'll play on dialup

----------


## rpwasright



----------


## ONUV

cain and romney getting beat up so far.

----------


## therealist

Newt getting so much time unlike Paul

----------


## Agorism

Has Paul talked yet?

----------


## Bruno

30 seconds is up, Anderson!!

----------


## FreedomProsperityPeace

Anderson has lost control of this debate.

----------


## D.A.S.

Bachmann: "Anderson!  Anderson!  Anderson! Anderson!  Anderson!"

----------


## mczerone

Not watching, but did Romney mention Paul by name and Paul got snubbed on the rebuttal?  WTF is that?

----------


## IterTemporis

Wow.. I am not used to this much drama..

Hmm.. Bachmann got to speak up.

----------


## sevin

I'm so tired of these debates. It seems like Romney is on the screen over half the time. Meanwhile, Ron Paul has had about 30 seconds.

----------


## akalucas

man, the claws are coming out. this is great

----------


## AdamT

What a circus lol. Let Ron talk.

----------


## Bruno

Michele Bachmann....a woman of 1000 hairstyles and colors.  Try a new one for each debate, see what sticks.

----------


## gosmo

Romney punching down?

----------


## AdamT

LOL Ron is staring straight ahead clearly annoyed.

----------


## mac_hine

This $#@! show is like an episode of.........

----------


## musicmax

> TEA Party for Cain!  Tax Everybody Already!


Tax Everybody Again

----------


## Agorism

Michelle Bachmann screams out "OBBAAAMMMAAA CAAARREE" nearly every time she speaks.

----------


## rpwasright

What a joke.  No wonder the Liberals make fun of us so much.  At least its entertaining.

----------


## akalucas

ron paul needs to pull a bachmann and speak up

----------


## WD-NY

DAMNIT PAUL! Missed the healthcare question AGAIN.

Notice how Bachman interrupted until Anderson called on her?

----------


## gosmo

everybody got a second shot at talking except for ron.

----------


## flightlesskiwi

brilliant idea:  (drinking, please forgive)... why can't all 7 candidates be president?  and they *can't do anything* (besides veto legislation) unless they come to a consensus?

talk about brilliant.

/s (but kinda serious)

----------


## eduardo89

Anderson! Anderson! Anderson!

----------


## devil21

I wanna see em box!

----------


## willwash

this debate wil make SNL for sure

----------


## Feelgood

Anderson is getting a hard on for all the in fighting....

Ratings...ratings..ratings!!!!

----------


## Uriah

Anderson Anderson Anderson Anderson Anderson Anderson Anderson Anderson Anderson....Anderson.

----------


## leffewture

this is so pathetic! Dr. Paul has only spoken once

frothy bachmann and newt 3-4 times

romney cain and perry 5-7 times


disgusting

----------


## Tod

I don't see any sunglasses....

----------


## svobody

35 minutes in, Ron has gotten 60 seconds. Going to have to just interject.

----------


## lucent

Let's tweet and tell them to give Ron Paul equal time.

----------


## JoshS

everyone in america loves drama.

real world - political debate

jesus...

----------


## musicmax

Put on the black sunglasses, Ron.

----------


## EBounding

I think Paul should "save" his interruption for something more relevant.

----------


## Carehn

I know a lot of you would like to see Paul butt in. But look at how all these people are acting. Ron is professional and respectful. granted there has been times I wish he would have spoken up but not now. He must ''HOLD''  its not time yet.

Soon, soon.

----------


## VictorB

Ron needs to speak up.  It's not all CNN's fault.  He needs to just step in and take over.

----------


## speciallyblend

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=98T3PVaRrHU

----------


## Feelgood

Cant wait to see the post debate poll.

----------


## rpwasright

SNL doesn't need to make a parody of this.  Its ridiculous enough.

----------


## gosmo

> I know a lot of you would like to see Paul butt in. But look at how all these people are acting. Ron is professional and respectful. granted there has been times I wish he would have spoken up but not now. He must ''HOLD''  its not time yet.
> 
> Soon, soon.


+1

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> Not watching, but did Romney mention Paul by name and Paul got snubbed on the rebuttal?  WTF is that?


It was actually a complement.  Only Dr on stage during healthcare debate and all that.

----------


## jware

This is by far the most entertaining debate I've ever seen. Annoyed that Ron has only got one question so far, but enjoying the show the other candidates are putting on in the meantime

----------


## speciallyblend

> I know a lot of you would like to see Paul butt in. But look at how all these people are acting. Ron is professional and respectful. granted there has been times I wish he would have spoken up but not now. He must ''HOLD'' its not time yet.
> 
> Soon, soon.


the ? should be  who is more presidential  ?????

----------


## anaconda

> I know a lot of you would like to see Paul butt in. But look at how all these people are acting. Ron is professional and respectful. granted there has been times I wish he would have spoken up but not now. He must ''HOLD''  its not time yet.
> 
> Soon, soon.


Agreed. Ron looks like the adult in the room.

----------


## kahless

Ron will get time to speak when they all gang up on him about Iran or foreign policy.

----------


## GeorgiaAvenger

BUTT IN RON NOW!!!!!!!!!!!

Take someone out for gosh sakes

----------


## rpwasright

Paul has got to interrupt to get a fair shake.  This is ridiculous.

----------


## Deborah K

Ron should speak up.  He should just interject: "Excuse me, I'd like an opportunity to weigh in on this issue"

----------


## donnay

I guess it is a new tactic if they can fight amongst themselves then they do not have to have real questions answered.

----------


## therealist

Can someone tell me why Ron Paul's campaign advisers arent ordering Paul to be more aggressive in these debates and chime in more????

You have to wonder about the campaign staff if their not telling him the obvious !!!!

i am PISSED OFF....this is all i can stand i cant stands no more !!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Patrick Henry

These folks are looking like idiots. I am glad Ron isn't trying to get in on it.

----------


## brushfire

Get out there Ron!

----------


## JoshS

if SNL is short a skit this week they could just re-air this

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

> Put on the black sunglasses, Ron.


That'd be grand.  That'd also make news.  

Seconded...

----------


## Nickwanz

> Someone please youtube the full debate fast after it's over.  My internet is too crappy to watch online and I don't have cable. WAAAAAAAAAH!


 Yeah, I second this. All streams suck or must just have too many people tryin to watch or something.

----------


## Carehn

yep. I should have said that.

----------


## kill the banks

go Ron

----------


## GunnyFreedom

Unlike the last debate where Paul SHOULD have interrupted, in this one he is doing right.  It's a different debate.

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

Ugh


> @JimPethokoukis     James Pethokoukis          
> 
> *Will Paul quit wearing his rain suit to these debates!*
> 
> 27 minutes ago          via TweetDeck *Favorite* *Retweet* *Reply*

----------


## jax

killer answer again. beast mode tonight

----------


## Paulitical Correctness

During one of the earlier debates I was told "Wow, he's the only one not making an idiot of himself and being rude" - it's not entirely bad that he's letting them fight.

----------


## rpwasright

Ron is the fuggin man.

----------


## green73

BOOM

----------


## MJU1983

Good job Ron!

----------


## FreedomProsperityPeace

BOOM! Excellent answer!

----------


## Deborah K

Knocked it!!!

----------


## KramerDSP

Great answer on healthcare that included lobbyists and corporate welfarfe into it.

----------


## StudentForPaul08

Ron should mention that he's a doctor!

----------


## gosmo

OH MY GOD THIS IS OUR NIGHT FOLKS!

----------


## AdamT

Ron just rocked so hard!

----------


## Original_Intent

Ron took some time answering that question and knocked it into next week

----------


## fisharmor

> killer answer again. beast mode tonight


Holy $#@!.... substance?

----------


## IterTemporis

Wow, Ron looked angry..

----------


## WD-NY

Did Paul just give the best debate answer of his entire debating career?!?

----------


## Umbro2914

just missed it what did he say

----------


## Birdlady

Ron is on fire!!!

----------


## nbhadja

This is by far the best Paul has ever looked in a debate.

----------


## amonasro

Great answer by Ron. Mitt looked confused.

----------


## JTforRP

LET'S GO!!!!!

----------


## kahless

People do not know what competition is.  Ron should have said like he usually does about allowing competition across state lines.  Crap, Cain just said Ron's old talking point.

----------


## pauliticalfan

Looks really presidential.

----------


## steph3n

> ron paul needs to pull a bachmann and speak up


she sounded like a whining kid. It did not come across well.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

In the LAST debate, interrupting was how you participated.  In this on interrupting makes you look like children.  Interrupting THIS debate will not be helpful..  last one would have been.

----------


## JoshS

RON KILLS IT.

----------


## parocks

good health care answer

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

Sometimes, I really have a zen moment when I think to myself, "Gee, that's what made him get into politics in the first place."  Because it is.  And I did have a zen moment there.

----------


## Bruno

Did Perry frost his hair for the debate?

----------


## musicmax

CNN's caption while RP is talking: "PAUL: Problem is "there is too much" health care in U.S."

WTF??

----------


## RonPauledbyYoutube

LOL that chick didn't understand what Cain the Pain was saying.

----------


## GeorgiaAvenger

Killed the Healthcare question

Awesome

----------


## bronxboy10

Dr. Paul is killing it. I think he has gotten the least amount of speaking time up to this point.

----------


## fisharmor

HOw the $#@! can Perry say we have the best medicine in the world?
Most expensive, sure.... but I know plenty of people who go overseas for routine procedures, because even with a plane ticket to Peru, IT'S STILL CHEAPER.

----------


## FreedomProsperityPeace

Wow. That Romney laugh was disturbing.

----------


## green73

hahahaahahahaha

----------


## rpwasright

HahAHHAHAHAHA

----------


## jkob

clock him Romney lol

----------


## Bruno

Look at the kids fighting!!

----------


## Feelgood

Catfight!!!

----------


## Deinonychus

lol

----------


## Orgoonian

I see only one president on stage...Ron Paul!

----------


## Tod

Romney is looking unpresidential

----------


## green73

bwaaaaaahahahaha

----------


## rpwasright

I'm so glad Im drunk this is hilarious.

----------


## IterTemporis

Oh my.. This is too much drama.. I am happy that Ron is not being a part of this.

----------


## Rudeman

wow. This debate is insane.

----------


## akalucas

oh, $#@!!

----------


## willwash

THANK GOD Romney and perry are self destructing!!

----------


## fisharmor

Anderson?  Anderson?  Anderson?  Anderson?  Anderson?

----------


## ONUV

lulz

----------


## VictorB

WTF is going on tonight!  Wow.  This has to be beneficial for Ron Paul.  Everyone acting like a fool.

----------


## eduardo89

This is $#@!ing hilarious!

----------


## JoshS

Ron is the professional here.

----------


## RDM

Romney just lied about never hiring illegals. I'll get the article.

----------


## redmod79

Oh $#@!.  Smack down!

----------


## AdamT

Holy $#@! Romney is red faced!!

----------


## Kords21

The Ron Paul blackout aside, this is a pretty entertaining debate

----------


## parocks

perry and romney are $#@!s

----------


## anewvoice

> Let's tweet and tell them to give Ron Paul equal time.


already did, and he got a question, yeah, all me, ROFL

----------


## libertyfanatic

> Anderson?  Anderson?  Anderson?  Anderson?  Anderson?


Daddy? Daddy?

----------


## Lafayette

Dammmmmn!  Imagine if one of them reached over and messed up the others hair!  $#@! would get ugly quick!

----------


## KramerDSP

Perry to Romney - "You hypocrite? You hired illegals for one year and knew about it".

Romney chuckles. Puts his hand on Perry.

Perry semi knocks it off. Pissed and aggressive look.

Romney steps back and looks weak. Perry looks like Schwarzenegger and acting all macho and nodding to the crowd.

Romney - blah bllah blah blah  when you were gov, u gave 100,000 worht of tuition credit to illegal aliens....

----------


## gosmo

This is a circus

----------


## speciallyblend

Ron Paul vs Status Quo  2 way race

----------


## MJU1983

I think Perry is about to punch Romney!

----------


## IterTemporis

The woman in the audience's face was priceless.

----------


## akalucas

save me anderson!!!!!

----------


## bronxboy10

Was that Mitt Romney's "Howard Dean" moment?

----------


## eduardo89

It's as if Romney is Perry's dad haha "Rick! Let me speak! Rick! Wait your turn!"

----------


## Original_Intent

hahaha "I understand you have had a couple of rough debates, Rick..."

Lol they are imploding each other.

----------


## RonPauledbyYoutube

Perry looks like he wants to punch Romney...lmao

----------


## RonRules

They'll do anything to prevent Ron from speaking, including making fools out of themselves.

----------


## parocks

can't we just say "hey, romney and perry, you've both talked for a half hour a piece.  You're just gonna sit out the rest  of the debate"

----------


## Feelgood

Lots of BOOing. Love it!

----------


## blocks

lmao @ this debate.

----------


## Maverick

As Ron Paul is giving his answer on the Obamacare question, the graphic at the bottom reads:




> Paul: "Our problem is we have too much" health care in the U.S.


Wow CNN, really?

----------


## RadioDJforPaul

I'm not able to watch the debate because I'm on the air, but this thread is freaking priceless.  Sounds like were at day care, and Ron is the only adult in the room!

----------


## phill4paul

My gawd this is redunkulous. Does ANYONE honestly consider these clowns to be presidential?

----------


## Birdlady

> CNN's caption while RP is talking: "PAUL: Problem is "there is too much" health care in U.S."
> 
> WTF??


I saw this too and thought the same thing. I didn't think RP said that...

----------


## jax

lol great debate so far.

first, cain gets killed over 999 and looks like a fool with his apple and oranges response.
2nd, ron paul gives killer answers
3rd. romney and perry look like $#@!s

----------


## RDM

Here's the article on Romney hiring illegals.

http://www.realchange.org/romney.htm

----------


## IterTemporis

I am unable to take much more of this drama.. I am in need of a doctor.

----------


## speciallyblend

romney just spanked perry

----------


## sorianofan

Perry is a dangerous man, he looks like he is going to explode.

----------


## Feelgood

Romney touched Perry. Oh my.

----------


## kill the banks

high school stuff

----------


## kahless

Ron Paul is the only adult on the stage.

----------


## Patrick Henry

Perry looks like the biggest dbag in the history of the world.

----------


## lucent

This is the funniest debate ever.

----------


## VictorB

If a fight breaks out I will donate $500 tomorrow!

----------


## Tina

Anderson is just letting them have at it.  Odd, he's doing nothing to control these guys.

----------


## Sunstruck-Eden

God, everyone is PSM'ing except Ron

----------


## mac_hine

Rick Romney and Mitt Perry don't like each other

----------


## Agorism

Romney is destroying Perry so far...

(again)

----------


## sorianofan

Why is mowing the lawn news?

----------


## AdamT

Romney/Perry 2012

----------


## parocks

I think that Romney just disemboweled Perry.

----------


## musicmax

It's Vegas - did everyone except Ron get vodka in their water glasses?

----------


## akalucas

lol but its time for Paul to come in so people can see the difference

----------


## HayekFTW

*Removed*

----------


## mczerone

Remember the old cartoons where there was just a dust-ball drawn to represent a melee?

The whole stage is obscured by that dust ball, with Ron quietly standing back at his podium, waiting for the children to tire themselves out.

1:10 left until closing statements - Ron will be the only one with enough energy, integrity, sincerity, and dignity to say anything.

----------


## Lucille

http://voxday.blogspot.com/2011/09/p...s-himself.html




> 80 percent of the new jobs created in Texas over the last decade went to immigrants rather than Americans.

----------


## IterTemporis

Thank you Anderson for calling Cain out.

----------


## 69360

This is crazy, is a fight going to break out? Ron is the only one who is presidential tonight.

----------


## speciallyblend

> I am unable to take much more of this drama.. I am in need of a doctor.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NkJOZOOXJWk

----------


## ONUV

audience cheering for flip flopping

----------


## FreedomProsperityPeace

Whoops. Cain gets called on his BS.

----------


## kill the banks

more like Saturday nite live

----------


## eduardo89

> Whoops. Cain gets called on his BS.


I think that's going to happen about 999 times.

fo' real.

----------


## Feelgood

Rick Perry

----------


## Shane Harris

> Romney touched Perry. Oh my.


hahahaha

----------


## devil21

> is there vodka in the glasses?


Well, it is a union state with all the casino workers.

----------


## jax

rons about to kill this one too. hes going to say bring all the troops home and put them on the border. hopeully he will mention the trillions it will save

----------


## AdamT

Jokers all around here I am....

----------


## Shane Harris

if only romney could put his hand on santorums shoulder hahaha

----------


## parocks

> Anderson is just letting them have at it.  Odd, he's doing nothing to control these guys.


Makes good TV?

----------


## speciallyblend

cain tryin to sound lik rp

----------


## Tiger35

Fences can also keep people in Mr. Perry and Cain.

----------


## brushfire

Perry, pimping UAVs

----------


## Deborah K

.....stuck in the middle with you.....

----------


## Bruno

Predators drones get "training"???

----------


## Agorism

Perry promoting "virtual fence."

This is the one that Chertoff had going and wasted billions on before it was announced a failure.

----------


## fisharmor

> Perry looks like the biggest dbag in the history of the world.


Looks like?

----------


## Johncjackson

> This is by far the best Paul has ever looked in a debate.


Yes. He might not get the time he deserves, but he's taking advantage of it.

----------


## eduardo89

Iran is using the cartels to infiltrate the country?

----------


## fisharmor

Holy $#@!, Perry seriously is pushing the used car salesman story?

----------


## Patrick Henry

> Looks like?


My bad. is..

----------


## Bruno

BAchmann will build a double-wall fence with a moat and $#@!, it's gonna be sweet!

----------


## flightlesskiwi

> Perry, pimping UAVs


i hate UAVs

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

> Ron took some time answering that question and knocked it into next week


Well, he certainly knocked it the $#@! out of the debate.  It's still banging around in the $#@!ing rafters.  :>

----------


## Tina

> Makes good TV?


Yeah, helps the ratings I'm sure.

----------


## jkob

Bachmann wants to raise taxes and build a 2000 mile long double fence?

----------


## fisharmor

PLEASE ASK RON PAUL THIS QUESTION

----------


## green73



----------


## VictorB

Bachmann needs to learn that mentioning Obama in everyone of her answers doesn't work for her.  She's losing in the polls, plus it's just annoying now.

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

bachmann will build the fence with her own hands!

----------


## sorianofan

Bachmann will build a fence

----------


## Deborah K

Now is a good time for Ron to interject...bring troops home and put em on the border

----------


## D.A.S.

Here goes the fence contest -- who's gonna build the bigger thicker fence and who's gonna put more boots on the ground....

----------


## Lafayette

> Iran is using the cartels to infiltrate the country?


WAhhh!  Mex e cans and Eyeran terrorists working together!?!

----------


## AJ187

DRUG WAR!!!

----------


## flightlesskiwi

> 


that's just.... weird.  really, really weird.

----------


## SamuraisWisdom

Republican ideas to stop illegal immigration?  Fence, soldiers, agents, predator drones, heat seeking missiles, nukes, erase mexico

----------


## mac_hine



----------


## rpwasright

Bachmann had a HS flashback.  WTF shes raising her hand

----------


## Bruno

What boots?  They are all in foreign lands stirring up more trouble.

----------


## speciallyblend

> I'm not able to watch the debate because I'm on the air, but this thread is freaking priceless. Sounds like were at day care, and Ron is the only adult in the room!


spot on the new question should be who is presidential?  easy answer Ron Paul

----------


## sorianofan

bachman just looks bad, she needs to drop out

----------


## anewvoice

> BAchmann will build a double-wall fence with a moat and $#@!, it's gonna be sweet!


Can we stock it with gators?

----------


## HayekFTW

*Removed*

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

> Here goes the fence contest -- who's gonna build the bigger thicker fence and who's gonna put more boots on the ground....


Rick Perry wants martial law?  As far as I'm aware, deploying the army within our borders with a combat mandate...is that constitutional?

----------


## willwash

Bachmann's about to cry. Daddy said no talking.

----------


## jware

Anderson $#@!ing sucks....

----------


## sorianofan

she's about to cry

----------


## Kords21

C'mon Ron, get invovled

----------


## sorianofan

mitt...this is a repub primary, they hate brown people

----------


## Romulus

Michele raises the stakes with a DOUBLE wall fence

----------


## jax

can they stop referencing each other jesus

----------


## sorianofan



----------


## heavenlyboy34

didn't read the whole thread...what's with that weird uniform Bachman is wearing?  Kinda creepy.

----------


## Bruno

Hmmmm...I wonder how much Romney is in bed with the E-Verify lobbyists....gee,  I just wonder....

----------


## rpwasright

Nah just let em destroy each other.

----------


## Romulus

BOOOOOOOOO

----------


## bronxboy10

LOL @ Romney's 40-game in a row losing streak comparison @ Perry

----------


## fisharmor

Yeah, because all them foreigners who don't speak a lick of English are here for the college tuition breaks... Romney you $#@!ing retard....

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

> 



yup, still funny

----------


## phill4paul

Perry just lost it... he's out.

----------


## green73

> that's just.... weird.  really, really weird.


bachmann inspired

----------


## parocks

is like a college coach who has lost 40 games going to the pros.  romney had a good one there.

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Florida has no increase in illegal immigration? Lmao been to South Florida lately?

----------


## blocks

Perry is done. LOL. what a mess

----------


## KingNothing

Wow.  This is an absolute disaster for republicans.

----------


## The Freethinker

Santorum was very harsh on Romney - while he's right Romneycare was Obamacare in essence, he was extremely unpresidential with the way he treated Romney

----------


## Matt Collins

Ron Paul Campaign Tops Others in Q3 Active-Military Donations


_Outraises all other Republican candidates combined, outraises Obama_

LAKE JACKSON, Texas  The Ron Paul 2012 Presidential Campaign raised more campaign donations from active military than all other presidential candidatesRepublican or Democratincluding having raised more funds from this segment than all other GOP competitors combined, and more than incumbent President Barack Obama.

Dr. Paul, an Air Force veteran, raised more than $75,000 from active military in the third quarter.  This comes after Dr. Paul out-raised all GOP candidates  including all GOPers combined, and President Obama singularly  in the second quarter of this year.  Dr. Paul also outraised his GOP competitors in a head-to-head comparison during his 2008 run for the presidency.

This determination was arrived at using an independent campaign analysis of FEC filing data focusing on contributors who listed their occupation and employer when contributing.

Ron Paul is the only candidate with a plan to end the growing number of unconstitutional undeclared wars, having an unclear connection to U.S. national security, end costly overseas nation-building that pays no friendship dividends, and stop subsidizing global security.  Instead Dr. Paul will bring our troops home, secure our borders and lead the nation in practicing a traditional Republican noninterventionist foreign policy, said Ron Paul 2012 Campaign Chairman Jesse Benton.

Let me also submit that Dr. Paul out-raising all candidates in military donations demonstrates that his Plan to Restore America might sit well among voters who are active-military or veterans, continued Mr. Benton.
To view the Ron Paul 2012 Presidential Campaigns latest veterans-themed ad, click here.  To view its latest foreign policy-themed ad, click here.

----------


## speciallyblend

> Republican ideas to stop illegal immigration? Fence, soldiers, agents, predator drones, heat seeking missiles, nukes, erase mexico


i think status quo gop just lost the latino vote predator drones

----------


## IterTemporis

I actually feel bad for Perry. He is going the way of Bachmann.

----------


## anewvoice

> Look at all these clowns trying to one up each other for the best fence. Virtual fences, double walls. I'm waiting for someone to channel Dr. Evil and call for sharks with frickin laser beams on their heads in a national moat.


frickin laser beams, BOOM

----------


## Akus

nice knowing you mr perry

----------


## Matt Collins

Ron Paul's Free Market Fix For Healthcare:
http://www.ronpaul2012.com/2011/10/1...or-healthcare/

----------


## Johncjackson

> Romney just lied about never hiring illegals. I'll get the article.


Is it accurate that he hired a lawn service that happened to employ some "illegal" aliens? If so, I don't see how he is responsible for that. I guess the next time a neighborhood kid offers to cut my grass or shovel my drive I better ask him for papers. I can't think of ever caring about the immigration  status of anyone who has performed a service for me that I don't personally employ. Then again, I support economic freedom- so my opinion might not be valid.

----------


## Lafayette

So thats  2 questions for Ron per 1 hour of debate, so we are looking at max 4 questions.

Least amount of time and questions ....again.  

$#@! THIS!   Black this out must be HUGE!

----------


## Romulus

> Hmmmm...I wonder how much Romney is in bed with the E-Verify lobbyists....gee,  I just wonder....


Papers please

----------


## Kords21

I think Ron and Sanrotum are playing blackjack on their side of the stage

----------


## PaulConventionWV

Hate to say it, but Mitt is looking like $#@!in Jesus to this crowd right now.  Perry is just embarrassing for the human race.

----------


## Deborah K

Perry is such a hypocrite, he has a free education program for illegals and he's pointing the finger at Flip Flopney??

----------


## speciallyblend

xxx XXXX

----------


## Romulus

Here come's the setup.

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

You know, it's a crying shame that that the citizen who wanted to ask a question had to thank these guys for the chance to speak and ask a question.  and here's ron pau!

----------


## amonasro

jesus what a disaster. they are just eating each other alive.

----------


## Lucille

> Hmmmm...I wonder how much Romney is in bed with the E-Verify lobbyists....gee,  I just wonder....


Mitt wants to put the burden on businesses.  How "conservative."

Barry Goldwater:  _Don’t offer amnesty to those already here illegally. Sanctions against employers who hire illegal immigrants are unfair; it is the government’s responsibility to determine who is here legally.

Start a guest worker program to “channel the flow” of illegal immigrants through a legal mechanism._

----------


## Paulitical Correctness

Awesome flip.

----------


## Lucille

Woot!  Ron Paul!

----------


## parocks

Wow.  minorities shortchanged in court system.

----------


## fisharmor

Wow Ron, weaksauce....

----------


## jax

did he really just mention 999 over a latino question

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

> 1:10 left until closing statements - Ron will be the only one with enough energy, integrity, sincerity, and dignity to say anything.


These GAS BAGS can go one forever... they're professionals at hearing themselves speak for hours. With the exception of RP

----------


## KingNothing

Herman Cain just completely ignored the question asked.

----------


## Deborah K

Beautiful answer by Ron.  Apparently went over the heads of the media-led audience.

----------


## Bruno

> Papers please


Ihre Papiere, Bitte!!

----------


## IterTemporis

Wow.. Cain.. please stop talking. You are like a salesperson who is trying to push something on me too much, which makes me not want it.

-----

Whoa, Perry.

----------


## sorianofan

nueve NUEVE *NUEVE*

----------


## StudentForPaul08

Perry is done lol

----------


## jkob

lmao wow is Perry drunk?

----------


## speciallyblend

> Hate to say it, but Mitt is looking like $#@!in Jesus to this crowd right now. Perry is just embarrassing for the human race.


I hear ya but only one is presidential? Ron paul

----------


## Romulus

Perry just done himself in...horrible.

----------


## Bruno

Anderson Cooper, worst moderator ever

----------


## EBounding

Perry's going to be polling below Santorum pretty soon.

----------


## mac_hine

In a room full of crazy $#@!s, Ron Paul is the only sane voice. This SHOULD be apparent to the viewer.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> Hate to say it, but Mitt is looking like $#@!in Jesus to this crowd right now.  Perry is just embarrassing for the human race.


Nevada.  Nuff said.

----------


## FreedomProsperityPeace

> So thats  2 questions for Ron per 1 hour of debate


3 so far.

----------


## MJU1983

Rick Perry has to be done after this one...

----------


## Romulus

> lmao wow is Perry drunk?


I think he is. He did call Hermain brother. lol

----------


## sorianofan

Perry must've smokes a massive hit of meth

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

> Beautiful answer by Ron.  Apparently went over the heads of the media-led audience.


No doubt that most are dedicated Cain or Romney people. No doubt.

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

Risk Perry is REALLY CLOSE and GOOD BUDS with Nevada Gov. Sandaval

----------


## badger4RP

This thing is a free for all. its a brawl. biggest circus ive ever scene.

----------


## fisharmor

> lmao wow is Perry drunk?


He does this every debate.  He's good for a couple exchanges and then stress makes him start hitting the bong.

----------


## Patrick Henry

I wonder if Perry and Cooper will be meeting later in the evening?

----------


## Corto_Maltese

Seriously, I feel so humiliated for Rick. Brings upp off topic stuff all the time

----------


## KingNothing

These people, with the exception of Ron and Newt, are jokes.

----------


## blocks

Perry to AC: "You get to ask the questions, I get to answer the way I want."

Anderson: "That's actually a response, not an answer"

LOL, Anderson is doing good except for the lack of RP questions.

----------


## jkob

ANCHOR BABIES

----------


## Okie RP fan

What was Ron saying at the end when he said minorities get the short end? Was that something possibly inflammatory to the average Republican?

----------


## kahless

> Wow.  This is an absolute disaster for republicans.


The media is going to have a field day with this.  Even if Ron wins the nomination he is going to have a hard time disassociating himself from their beliefs.

Ron is not helping by not giving enough detail in his responses.  He should speak the way he did no Hannity today.

----------


## rpwasright

Anchor Babies?

----------


## badger4RP

#anchorbaby

----------


## LibertyEsq

not a great answer by Paul that last time

----------


## ONUV

ron already addressed the incentive issue

----------


## anewvoice

> Wow.  minorities shortchanged in court system.


Every debate he pushes the bar that much further, love to hear about how his calling out discrimination in the courts is a bad thing

----------


## Feelgood

> Florida has no increase in illegal immigration? Lmao been to South Florida lately?


Actually, yes I have.

----------


## bronxboy10

I think the comments on our court systems short-changing minorities will gain some traction. I think the pro-states rights (yes, i'm looking at you states with legal medical marijuana fearing federal prosecution) will probably catch on to this comment.

----------


## Matt Collins

Ron Paul's Free Market Fix for Healthcare
http://www.ronpaul2012.com/2011/10/1...or-healthcare/

----------


## speciallyblend

Ron Paul or nothing, i can't go for status quo, no can do http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ccenFp_3kq8

----------


## sorianofan

evil brown babies...

----------


## Bruno

Paul, rebuttal, he called your name!!

----------


## Romulus

REBUTTAL!!!!

----------


## ONUV

frothy

----------


## Tod

Speak up, Dr. Paul!!!!!

----------


## Deinonychus

Rebuttal time.

----------


## IterTemporis

Could somebody explain Paul's answer to me?

Also, I see the possibility of another Paul vs. Santorum.

----------


## green73

Will Paul get to respond?

----------


## Kords21

Aren't families made up of individuals?

----------


## brushfire

PAUL, JUMP IN!!  You get 30!

----------


## MJU1983

Bachmann must have ships on her mind with that outfit... ANCHOR BABY!

----------


## KingNothing

Santorum said Ron's name!  Ron gets to respond! Woooo

----------


## sorianofan

lol at santorum, latinos are not cohesive family wise

----------


## heavenlyboy34

what's with this anti-individualism from Santorum?   WTF?  RP is right about individual liberty, people!  Read the DoI, FFS!

----------


## Feelgood

Woot!

----------


## jax

THERE WO GO SON

----------


## StudentForPaul08

HELL YES RON

----------


## FreedomHorn

Attaboy Ron!

----------


## akalucas

c'mon speak up Paul

----------


## lucent

We should thank Santorum for giving Paul speaking time.

----------


## Feelgood

Homerun!

----------


## kahless

Much better.

----------


## Deborah K

Yes!!!!!

----------


## ONUV

woo

----------


## KingNothing

Ron just crushed that.

----------


## speciallyblend

ron paul body slam woot woot

----------


## brushfire

Good answer Dr Paul!

----------


## WD-NY

> Anderson Cooper, worst moderator ever


I dunno, I think he's actually helping us by egging on the wrestling match.. plus he just went to Paul after Frothy referenced him... AND JUST HIT ANOTHER HOMERUN

----------


## Tunink

Nice.

----------


## Peace&Freedom

I have always thought Perry's whole purpose in being in this campaign is to be the fall guy for Romney, and this debate again confirms it. No matter how bad Romney looks, Perry seems to go out of his way to put in a worse performance. Bachmann also, but since her credibility collapsed so long ago, the MSM had to push Cain to take her place as the social conservative who splits that vote with Perry, so Romney can win. 

Paul is looking sterling, he just needs to concentrate on getting broadcast media exposure---he should not sweat too much about not getting enough time at cable debates fewer people watch.

----------


## KramerDSP

Wow! Camera pans to two different gorgeous women applauding and cheering as Ron says we need to bring the troops home to protect the border.

----------


## mac_hine

Thanks frothy

----------


## sorianofan

lets defend pakistan W00T!

----------


## Bruno

Even Santorum himself nodded at Ron's rebuttal!!

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Lol...even Santorum agreed with Rons rebuttal.

----------


## ropo

> We should thank Santorum for giving Paul speaking time.


He tried to avoid it by referring to Paul as "that gentleman" initially

----------


## FreedomProsperityPeace

> Wow! Camera pans to two different gorgeous women applauding and cheering as Ron says we need to bring the troops home to protect the border.


Yes, I liked that.

----------


## akalucas

YES! paul saved his immigration response and responded in a stronger way

----------


## willwash

Ron/Newt 2012

----------


## jax

AWWWWW $#@!

----------


## green73

Legend

----------


## IterTemporis

2 questions in 10 minutes..? Am I having delusions?

----------


## Orgoonian

My god the Doc is on fire!

----------


## sorianofan

Ron is so respectful to other people, wow

----------


## Lafayette

CNN cut to a very sexy blond woman applauding Paul's answer, i fell it love for a second there

----------


## kahless

Excellent!

----------


## Deborah K

He is kicking some major hind end tonight imo!

----------


## KramerDSP

Ron Paul!!

"I voted with only two other congressmen against the idea of Yuka Mountain!"

----------


## parocks

good nuke answer

----------


## KingNothing

Ron with another home run.  wow.

----------


## eduardo89

Hit the Yucca Mountain question out of the ballpark!

----------


## StudentForPaul08

RON PAUL IS KILLING IT OMFG YES

----------


## Nickwanz

> that's just.... weird.  really, really weird.


 Is that Santorum in bachmann's suit?

----------


## jkob

Ron Paul is on fire!

----------


## AdamT

Ron is pwning so hard tonight.

----------


## speciallyblend

ron paul just schooled them all and romney agreed priceless..

----------


## KramerDSP

Romney: " Congressman Paul was right on that. I don;t always agree with him, but he was right on that."

----------


## Feelgood

Romney endorses Ron Paul!

----------


## sorianofan

grand slam, wow

----------


## Deinonychus

Did Romney just say Paul was right?

----------


## LibertAtOnce

Mitt Romeny "Ron Paul was right!"

----------


## HayekFTW

*Removed*

----------


## mac_hine

10% bump for ron after tonight? Is it possible?

----------


## sorianofan

> Romney endorses Ron Paul!


youtubes now

----------


## fisharmor

HOLY $#@!, Romney just said "Congressman Paul was right about that"

----------


## EBounding

Are these guys punch drunk?  They're all giving Ron credit.

----------


## brushfire

So whats with this crowd?  Is that guy still giving applause signals in the corner?

----------


## devil21

Ron is doing very well.  He looks animated but CALM and COLLECTED tonite.  Seems the other bickering has energized him, along with Cooper giving him time to talk.

----------


## KramerDSP

In baseball terms, Ron Paul's pitching a one-hitter with 4K's and no walks through five.

----------


## IterTemporis

> Lol...even Santorum agreed with Rons rebuttal.


I saw that. I do appreciate it. Thank you Santorum.

I think that Santorum likes Ron Paul, but only disagrees with him on War.

----------


## speciallyblend

ok perry go home

----------


## bronxboy10

Paul is just hitting them outta the park right now. Every question, every rebuttal. Lots of people agreeing with Paul. This is amazing. I think he has made the absolute best points tonight.

----------


## StudentForPaul08

> 10% bump for ron after tonight? Is it possible?


Stay modest.

----------


## FreedomProsperityPeace

Strong answer. He opposed the nuclear waste on Yucca Mountain from a states' rights and private property (conservative) POV.

----------


## Bruno

Lemme see, Perry, Mitt, Rush, Hannity, Gingrich, all agreeing with Ron Paul.  Maybe this guy should be President?

----------


## IterTemporis

He said Paul's name! Does he get a rebuttal?

----------


## badger4RP

Rick: Ron Paul is right about everything.

----------


## FSP-Rebel

> My god the Doc is on fire!


Like I've said earlier, Ron seems to do quite well when Carol is in attendance.

----------


## KingNothing

Who wants to bet that the media will say that Perry agreed with Mitt on nuclear waste, ignoring that it was Paul who raised the point?

----------


## jax

wow hes getting love from everyone

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

oh crap, perry said nukeyalar

----------


## speciallyblend

everyone is kissing pauls ass now, someone recording this??

----------


## green73

Paul mentioned again! Let him talk.

----------


## Lucille

Paul ALWAYS gets right to heart of the matter, on everything!

----------


## StudentForPaul08

Real estate bubble questions, RON PAUL MUST ANSWER

----------


## KingNothing

> Lemme see, Perry, Mitt, Rush, Hannity, Gingrich, all agreeing with Ron Paul.  Maybe this guy should be President?


YES!

----------


## FreedomProsperityPeace

Perry's having an attack of brain farts.

----------


## asurfaholic

Best debate ever. Glad i tuned in

----------


## jax

golden opportunity here for ron

----------


## freejack

twilight zone?

----------


## mac_hine

PERRY IS A $#@!ING IDIOT

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

Mandate Mitt is pretty hypocritical on the Yucca Mountain NUKE WASTE problem...

He believes in mandates but now he panders to Nevadans about NUKE WASTE.

Romney is full of it!

----------


## LibertyEsq

LMAO Perry makes me laugh..."Our......*long pause*....10TH amendment"

----------


## fisharmor

I wanna be Ron Paul!  Me too!

THings are going pre-tty well right now.

----------


## dannno

This is all so exciting to read and I can't even watch the debate!!

----------


## jax

please ron tell them you predicted it

----------


## nbhadja

RP better speak up on this real estate bubble question if they don't call him.

----------


## JoblessRecovery

> Lemme see, Perry, Mitt, Rush, Hannity, Gingrich, all agreeing with Ron Paul.  Maybe this guy should be President?


Not sure these endorsements are ones we should put much weight in

----------


## ClayTrainor

ohhhhh please let Ron Paul take on this housing bubble question!!!

----------


## Lucille

Prosecute the rampant fraud!  Clear the malinvestment!  No more bailouts!

----------


## PaulConventionWV

Perry: "If you think about.... France."
Perry: "We need to discuss the........... tenth amendment."
Perry: "We have an.......issue."

Is Perry on drugs?

----------


## eduardo89

*Housing bubble question! RON NEEDS TO SAY SOMETHING!*

----------


## speciallyblend

> Who wants to bet that the media will say that Perry agreed with Mitt on nuclear waste, ignoring that it was Paul who raised the point?


my wife said the same thing hehe, shes smart!!!

----------


## IterTemporis

I like Santorum tonight..

----------


## KingNothing

Santorum is trying to slaughter everyone.  He's going all out here.

And all liars Cain and Perry can say is "wrong"

----------


## AdamT

Frothy trashing Romney, Cain, and Perry LOL!

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

> PERRY IS A $#@!ING IDIOT


I see what you did there.  So much easier to read.  Thanks!

----------


## Deborah K

Good one Santorum!!!

----------


## jax

lol i love santorum. he does our dirty work

----------


## Kords21

I'm actually glad Santorum is at the the debate tonight

----------


## gosmo

Ron laughing pretty hard at all the TARPers getting called out.

----------


## speciallyblend

hear all the lil ron paulers?

----------


## anaconda

Ron's best debate ever. The man is on fire.

----------


## eduardo89

> I see what you did there.  So much easier to read.  Thanks!


is there a bigger font in case people can't see it enough?

----------


## Johncjackson

> I saw that. I do appreciate it. Thank you Santorum.
> 
> I think that Santorum likes Ron Paul, but only disagrees with him on War.


He doesn't hate gays enough, too. Don't forget that. Santorum also is against the idea of the 10th when he feels a personal religious conviction, and some of his economic views are pretty antiquated at best.

----------


## mac_hine

> I see what you did there.  So much easier to read.  Thanks!


Lulz. You're welcome

----------


## fisharmor

Come on, Ron.....  it's TARP, butt in!

----------


## MJU1983

Ron better get in here and say "I'M THE ONLY ONE WHO PREDICTED THE HOUSING CRISIS AND I'M THE ONLY ONE WHO KNOWS HAS TO FIX IT!"

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

Libtards and Socialist transplants to Nevada ruined the Real Estate market by artificially blowing it up to get cheap tac breaks on leveraged homes and 2nd VACA residents

----------


## AdamT

These people are such idiots lol, trying wiggle out of their TARP support. Santorum aint having it!

----------


## EBounding

OK Ron, now's the time to interrupt.

----------


## SamuraisWisdom

You know, I almost feel bad for Perry.  He's been on the defensive the whole time and just seems out of his league

----------


## Bruno

> Not sure these endorsements are ones we should put much weight in


Welcome to the forums!   And I disagree, purely for the reason that the majority of Americans are listening to those who I listed.

----------


## Johncjackson

> Perry: "If you think about.... France."
> Perry: "We need to discuss the........... tenth amendment."
> Perry: "We have an.......issue."
> 
> Is Perry on drugs?


That's how he is every debate.

----------


## Paulitical Correctness

This debate coupled with the upcoming BTO has me reaching nostalgic levels of excitement.

----------


## Snooperzan

Yep Romney is parroting Paul

----------


## Lucille

mleewelch: 
Perry's letter: http://is.gd/p8MmVy. Santorum's right, and Perry was lying. #$#@!head [via

----------


## eduardo89

*TALK RON! YOU FORESAW THE BUBBLE!!!*

----------


## jax

the longer santorum stays in the better

----------


## Deborah K

Politely interject Ron!!!!  "I'd like to weigh in on this issue"

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

> Ron better get in here and say "I'M THE ONLY ONE WHO PREDICTED THE HOUSING CRISIS AND I'M THE ONLY ONE WHO KNOWS HAS TO FIX IT!"


this.  $#@! OFF ALREADY HERMAN

----------


## mac_hine

Ron looks so unenthused whenever romney speaks

----------


## Chieppa1

As I follow on Twitter, I do have to say that comments (even the neg. ones) are still at least pointing out that Ron is the only non-nutjob on stage. He is separating himself with his answers.

----------


## KingNothing

Cain is despicable.

----------


## brushfire

^ Santorum has just washed up on the coast of TX.

----------


## speciallyblend

cain just lied on the collaspe

----------


## rp4prez

*DRINK!!!*

Thought this thread needed some love.. lol

----------


## Feelgood

Nein Nein Nein!!!

----------


## Kords21

This is the perfect topic for Ron to jump in and just clear the "ring" in wresting terms

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

> *TALK RON! YOU FORESAW THE BUBBLE!!!*


Are you reading this, Ron Paul campaign?  Get to it!

----------


## Johncjackson

Cain just pretty much validated the critics of his 999 Plan when he said he was for TARP before he was against it.

----------


## Harry96

The other candidates aren't above interrupting. Ron's too polite; he needs to speak up too.

----------


## fisharmor

Cain smoked TARP, but he didn't inhale.

----------


## GeorgiaAvenger

Herman Cain: Amend bad ideas, don't appeal

----------


## ZanZibar

Rick Perry's TARP letter:
http://www.scribd.com/doc/62442856/R...-s-TARP-Letter

----------


## SDMF

Step UP! Take Lead PLEASE! We need your leadership RP!

----------


## akalucas

cain just dug his grave

----------


## asurfaholic

> Perry: "If you think about.... France."
> Perry: "We need to discuss the........... tenth amendment."
> Perry: "We have an.......issue."
> 
> Is Perry on drugs?


  No dugs are on perry...

And getting high as $#@!

----------


## badger4RP

this

----------


## KingNothing

Isn't it becoming more and more obvious that everyone on stage not named Ron Paul is a complete sociopath?

----------


## Bruno

Question for all the candidates:  "Did any of you predict the housing bubble and the subsequent collapse?

----------


## mac_hine

Bachmann should put this on.

----------


## green73

crocodile tears?

----------


## Harry96

Perry seriously comes across in some of these debates like he's been sedated.

----------


## akalucas

speak up RON!!

----------


## Shane Harris

"I WAS THE ONLY ONE HERE WHO WAS WARNING ABOUTT HE HOUSING BUBBLE 10 YEARS AGO. CAIN DIDNT EVEN THINK IT WAS REAL ONE WEEK BEFORE THE CRASH. NO ONE CAN FIX A PROBLEM THEY DONT UNDERSTAND."

----------


## Orgoonian

> Santorum is trying to slaughter everyone.  He's going all out here.
> 
> And all liars Cain and Perry can say is "wrong"


Gotta admit...My respect-o-meter for Santorum has gone up

----------


## IterTemporis

They zoomed into Bachmann..

----------


## akalucas

> Bachmann should put this on.


LOL

----------


## eduardo89

Are there women who work in Bachmann's America?

----------


## RSLudlum

So, I just got home, logged on to facebook, and see a few ardent opponents of RP are posting that they don't believe that they are agreeing with RP.  Have I just missed the 1st half of RP's best debate performance to date?

----------


## Lucille

HEY!  Ron wuz robbed again!

----------


## libertybrewcity

I'm sorry you guys. I don't think I can watch any more of these debates for a while.

I keep watching Romney, Cain, Frothy, Perry, Bachmann, and Newt go at it while hoping to see something better (Dr. Paul). I have better things to do with my time and can watch 5-10 minutes of his speech later. 2 hours of pain and suffering? No thanks.

I'd rather sleep or eat or stare at a wall then give these establishment pricks my time of day.

----------


## VictorB

WTF is Bachmann talking about?  No wonder she's tanking.

----------


## Bruno

Bull$#@!, Anderson, that you didn't give Ron the TARP question!!

----------


## jax

wow thats getting applause?

----------


## akalucas

great, they didnt ask paul.

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

HAMP was the failed Housing BAILOUT/REFI

WTF is with Bachmann always starting here with a preposition story to an answer...

----------


## ChristianAnarchist

man this is too fast... I can't keep up with you guys...  But Ron is kicking ass !!!

----------


## IterTemporis

Another question for Paul..? This is grand.

----------


## green73

Yes!!!!

----------


## badger4RP

epic paul rant

----------


## kill the banks

go Ron

----------


## KingNothing

RON IS KILLING!  WOW!

----------


## Deborah K

What is wrong with that crowd??  Huge applause for Cain's stupid answers!!

----------


## jkob

Paul is absolutely owning this debate

----------


## speciallyblend

paul grandslam

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

I think Cain is speechless.

----------


## Lucille

Cain:  Apples and oranges!

----------


## jax

has ron ever been asked this many questions?

----------


## RonPauledbyYoutube

LMAO...part right???? He's absolutely correct!!!!

----------


## libertybrewcity



----------


## WD-NY

Tonight, Paul = Frank the TANK 




> _Dean Pritchard_:    Ladies and Gentleman, please welcome, the co-host of CNN's Crossfire,  famed political consultant, the raging Cajun, Mr. James Carville 
> _James Carville_:   Thank you, Thank you Dean Pritchard. It's an honor and a pleasure to be here sir. 
> _Dean Pritchard_:   Topic number one. What is your position on the role of government in supporting innovation in the field of biotechnology? 
> _James Carville_:   Well Dean, I'm? I'm glad that you asked that question... 
> _Frank_:   Uhhh... Actually, I'd like to jump in and take that one Jimmy, If you don't mind. 
> _James Carville_:   Have at it, Hoss. 
> _Frank_:  [_Frank takes a drink of water, makes a funny face and grunts_]  Recent research has shown that empirical evidence for globalization of  corporate innovation is very limited and as a corollary the market for  technologies is shrinking. As a world leader, it's important for America  to provide systematic research grants for our scientists. I believe  strongly there will always be a need for us to have a well articulated  innovation policy with emphasis on human resource development. Thank  you. 
> _Frank_:  [_Frank grunts, makes a face and goes limp_] 
>  [_audience applauds_] 
> ...

----------


## jax

damn ron is straight beasting. in it to win it mode

----------


## AdamT

Ron's best debate yet. Calling out bankers. So good.

----------


## Harry96

Ron is absolutely on fire tonight. His tie is unusually beautiful too.

----------


## Johncjackson

Holy $#@!! On Fire!

----------


## KramerDSP

Amazing answer from Ron. "Both parties bailed out wall street". His follow up answer probably won over TONS of new blue republicans.

----------


## anaconda

God In Heaven Ron is ON FIRE!

----------


## Sunstruck-Eden

Ron Paul = ON FIRRRREEEE!

----------


## GunnyFreedom

LOL @ Cain Apples and Oranges again

----------


## FreedomProsperityPeace

Woweee. That was a nuclear bomb of correct that will appeal to both the OWS people and conservatives!

----------


## EBounding

Cain surrenders to the good Doctor?

----------


## Lafayette

> 


LOL!

----------


## Harry96

Although I have to admit he's getting a pretty tepid reaction from the live crowd.

----------


## IterTemporis

Thank you Huntsman for not showing up. Paul is getting so much time tonight. This is great.

I honestly believe that everything is falling into place. Now if only they would talk to Paul about his economy plan..

----------


## rp4prez

*DRINK!!!*


damn i hate it when my post get berried... lol

----------


## Agorism

This is my second favorite debate for Paul.

I actually really liked the one that Chris Wallace ran because of all the foreign policy fireworks.

----------


## FSP-Rebel

Ron is lights out tonight, dayum! Took it right to the bankers and why some of the fraudsters should be in jail.

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

no wonder they didn't let ron talk.  god damn.

----------


## jax

im so $#@!ing excited right now. this performance could push him to frontrunner status

----------


## fisharmor

Romney: we can talk about what happened three years ago and how we got here, or we can ignore history and place all the blame on Obama....

----------


## kill the banks

go Ron go

----------


## AdamT

> Cain surrenders to the good Doctor?


Dude was speechless.

----------


## nbhadja

How many percentage points in the poll did RP steal from Cain tonight? 3,5,10????? amazing!

----------


## low preference guy

> I'm sorry you guys. I don't think I can watch any more of these debates for a while.
> 
> I keep watching Romney, Cain, Frothy, Perry, Bachmann, and Newt go at it while hoping to see something better (Dr. Paul). I have better things to do with my time and can watch 5-10 minutes of his speech later. 2 hours of pain and suffering? No thanks.
> 
> I'd rather sleep or eat or stare at a wall then give these establishment pricks my time of day.


that's what i do. i'm not watching live. i'll watch later on youtube with the fast forward option.

----------


## Feelgood

Sounds like Romney just endorsed Ron again!

----------


## anaconda

Cain is sinking like a stone. Back into single digits tomorrow.

----------


## Patrick Henry

Dr. Paul is Rockin'

----------


## Shane Harris

paul MUST at least mention his plan lowering the presidents salary to 39k

----------


## kojirodensetsu

As per usual Ron is stating facts while the others are beating around the bush.

----------


## KingNothing

THIS IS INSANE!  Ron is destroying this debate.  How long will they let this go on?

...and how many people have told Ron that he's correct so far?  Three?

----------


## akalucas

Ron did a great job with that answer.  He will get more votes because of his answer.

----------


## Okie RP fan

Ron needs to keep the hits coming. This is his chance to shine!

----------


## GunnyFreedom

I've been saying since Sunday that this was going to be the most important debate of Ron's career,  AND HE IS DAM SURE BRINGIN IT!!

----------


## eduardo89

*WhY DOES RON NOW MENTION THAT HE WAS THE LONE VOICE WHO WARNED ABOUT THE CRISIS?!?!?!*

----------


## Austin

Hahaha, Cain was really fumbling after Ron schooled him.

----------


## robmpreston

Ron is on fire tonight.

----------


## anaconda

> im so $#@!ing excited right now. this performance could push him to frontrunner status



Hear! Hear!

----------


## ZanZibar

More on Perry's letter in support of TARP:
http://www.politico.com/blogs/bensmi...t_No_Maam.html

----------


## fisharmor

> that's what i do. i'm not watching live. i'll watch later on youtube with the fast forward option.


Oh, man, Ron was just hacking through the rest of them with a $#@!ing meat cleaver!!!!

----------


## MJU1983

> What is wrong with that crowd??  Huge applause for Cain's stupid answers!!


Talk radio and Fox News... Talking points, jingoistic slogans, and no real substance.

I wish Ron would call these jokers out...

----------


## cucucachu0000

than kgod these people are finally mentioning him hes getting tons of time and nobody is disagreeing with him it shows hes the only one with ta clean record.

----------


## afwjam

This debate is $#@!ing awesome!

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

> Although I have to admit he's getting a pretty tepid reaction from the live crowd.


I'm sure that they are CNN plants for Romney and Cain. You can hear applause for Ron but it sounds far away from the mic. They probably have the Cain and Romney people near a mic.

----------


## Deborah K

Ron is killin it.  I hope the viewers have a better understanding of what he's saying than that audience, what a bunch of dumbf$%&s.  They're drinkin Cain's koolaid.

----------


## jax

is the revpac commercial supposed to air?

----------


## simon1911

Ron is blowing things up tonight!

----------


## willwash

Ron is slaying!!!!!

----------


## ctiger2

> Ron is lights out tonight, dayum! Took it right to the bankers and why some of the fraudsters should be in jail.


I wonder if he got my email I sent to Doug:

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...uld-be-PERFECT!

----------


## 69360

Ron is the only one who sounds informed and presidential. Period.

----------


## devil21

> Although I have to admit he's getting a pretty tepid reaction from the live crowd.


If you're sitting in the Bellagio on a weekday for this debate next to Wayne Newton, you're probably one of the people that should have gone to jail like Ron called for.  Crowd reaction is important but it's not that important.  The vast majority of debate attendees anywhere are party insiders, corporate sponsors, with only smatterings of low and middle class.

Just a thought.

----------


## anewvoice

This is THE best debate performance this cycle, I cannot believe how much more Presidential Ron Paul is than everyone else on stage.  Cain looked dumbfounded, Ron Paul dropped the truth bomb there.  WOOOO, amped up for BTO, WOOOOO!

----------


## Tunink

God bless you Ron! Keep it coming!

----------


## IterTemporis

> I've been saying since Sunday that this was going to be the most important debate of Ron's career,  AND HE IS DAM SURE BRINGIN IT!!


I cannot stop smiling.. and I rarely smile (:.

----------


## dustinp

GREAT DEBATE!!!!! Dr. RP is TEARING THEM UP!!!

----------


## Liberty74

RIP OUT...

BLACKTHISOUT.COM

I dare you Ron!!!

----------


## Patrick Henry

This race has always been between Dr. Paul and Mittens. This will be even clearer after tonight when Cain begins tanking and Perry continues his downward spiral.

----------


## thehungarian

Was just coming on here to comment on how Dr. Paul is on $#@!ing POINT tonight. Looks like we're seeing the same thing.

This has been a great night for him so far.

----------


## Matt Collins

Standing Above the Fray:

http://www.ronpaul2012.com/2011/10/1...bove-the-fray/

----------


## RonPauledbyYoutube

> Sounds like Romney just endorsed Ron again!


Sounds like everyone is endorsing the good DR Paul. Even the Rush.. Absolutely, frontrunner!!!

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> *WhY DOES RON NOW MENTION THAT HE WAS THE LONE VOICE WHO WARNED ABOUT THE CRISIS?!?!?!*


It didn't work for Bachmann when she tried it.

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

Forum Question:

Will Ron Paul be discussed or even interviewed after this debate?

Feedback would be appreciated!

----------


## smithtg

cooper not being too much of an $#@! like some of the other mods have been

----------


## Bender22

> Oh, man, Ron was just hacking through the rest of them with a $#@!ing meat cleaver!!!!


^^This!

----------


## mac_hine

Ron Paul = 

I'm going to repeat myself.... 10% bump in the polls after tonight?

----------


## jware

Ron is definitely winning this debate so far. Amazing. I'm a lil worried about the foreign policy questions he might get though. Hopefully there will be no set ups

----------


## rich34

I just saw fear in the eyes of Cain when asked to confront Ron lol!!  That man is smoke and mirrors and not half as smart as people give him credit for.  He wanted no part in debating Ron Paul head on hahaha.  If Ron got to speak this much in every debate we'd be running at least 5 to 7 points higher than we are.  This ought to really set off a good launch to BTO!  Hopefully in Ron's closing remarks he'll mention it..

----------


## fisharmor

RTKBA COMING UP!!!!!

----------


## MJU1983

I'd say so far...

Ron, Santorum, and Gingrich haven't been hurt and may have gained.  All others, destroying themselves.  BTW, no Huntsman?  Just noticed... lol

----------


## anaconda

Perry and Cain are HUGE losers so far. I think Mittens is somehow holding his own. Santorum looks like a bratty adolescent. Newt took a hard left hook from Mittens. I'm glad Huntsman isn't there putting everyone to sleep.

----------


## willwash

We SERIOUSLY need to follow up tonights awesome performance with equally impressive BTO results tomorrow!

----------


## FSP-Rebel

> I wonder if he got my email I sent to Doug:
> 
> http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...uld-be-PERFECT!


Likely did. I was wondering when Ron would unleash on the banksters and bring up the concept of jail time. Like you said, thousands of the Savings and loaners went to jail for doing far less.

----------


## bunklocoempire

Liberty is kicking some serious ass!

----------


## Bruno

At least Anderson has given Ron his rebuttals

----------


## brushfire

2A TIME!

----------


## jax

omg this is going to push BTO to the stratosphere

----------


## Machiavelli

Ron Paul has already won

----------


## Working Poor

Ron  is the best bless his heart for the way he fights for us!

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

> RTKBA COMING UP!!!!!


wut

----------


## 1836

Ron Paul is doing wonderfully compared to some recent performances in these debates. We really need to show our support with BLACK THIS OUT!

----------


## GeorgiaAvenger

Would love to see a Romney vs. Newt debate 

Just a random thought

----------


## ropo

You just know they're going to ask a foreign policy question to give the neocons a chance to boo him

----------


## scbissler

> is the revpac commercial supposed to air?


I saw it at least twice on CNN in the 6 o'clock hour.

----------


## Bruno

Did anyone see the Plastic Men ad?  I didn't tune in early enough to see if it was on in Iowa before the debate.

----------


## anaconda

> I'd say so far...
> 
> Ron, Santorum, and Gingrich haven't been hurt and may have gained.  All others, destroying themselves.  BTW, no Huntsman?  Just noticed... lol


Santorum is showing he has no self-discipline and is rude and immature.

----------


## BuddyRey

Ron Paul's response to Cain's callousness on the Wall Street Protests MUST go viral on the liberal blogosphere.  Huge liberal conversion potential here!

----------


## yatez112

Ron is going HAM!! 



Loving it!

----------


## fisharmor

> wut


RIGHT TO KEEP AND BEAR ARMS

----------


## Raziel420

awesome simply just awesome dr. paul is on FIRE tonight!!!

----------


## LibertyEsq

They should have the ticker UP gogo Paul campaign put it up while we've got the buzz...

----------


## Harry96

> I'm sure that they are CNN plants for Romney and Cain. You can hear applause for Ron but it sounds far away from the mic. They probably have the Cain and Romney people near a mic.


I hope you're right. I'm reminded at times like this that we all live in bubbles; we think he's doing great, but I wonder if his answers go over the average voters' heads.

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

> RIGHT TO KEEP AND BEAR ARMS


$#@!...kinda embarrassed now...thanks

----------


## fisharmor

What?  Stop leading us on with bull$#@! unconstititional religious tests and GET TO RTKBA

----------


## bunklocoempire

Liberty mentioned something about groups....

----------


## KingNothing

> Oh, man, Ron was just hacking through the rest of them with a $#@!ing meat cleaver!!!!


It's a beating like I've never seen in a debate before.

----------


## Shane Harris

good answer santorum. suprisingly?

----------


## thehungarian

RP should take his sharpie and scribble in BIG bold letters BLACKTHISOUT.COM on his paper at hold it up at the end when they pan the stage

----------


## Machiavelli

Ron paul takes the most notes

----------


## Akus

> Perry must've smokes a massive hit of meth


hey man why the mud slinging and vicious libel on Perry
he is MY governor you know

















you snort meth, not smoke it

----------


## Aratus

dr. ron paul is drawing energy from the audiance! he is used by now to
effectuvely closing each debate when they hand him some screen time!

----------


## Bruno

> Ron paul takes the most notes


Indeed

----------


## Esoteric

> Did anyone see the Plastic Men ad?  I didn't tune in early enough to see if it was on in Iowa before the debate.


They played it as far away from the debate as possible.  squeezed it in 3 times about 2 hours before.. likely to give them the least exposure but still fulfill their contract.

----------


## jax

lol gingrich. im not religious, therefore i have no sense of judgement. horrible horrible response

----------


## fisharmor

Man there goes Newt defending people again... he's coming off as a really nice guy.

----------


## Romulus

Paul needs to plug the website and his statement of faith.

----------


## FreedomProsperityPeace

Perry's twisting in the wind...

----------


## Patrick Henry

> Paul needs to plug the website and his statement of faith.


/\This

----------


## blocks

> you snort meth, not smoke it


Plenty of people smoke meth.

----------


## devil21

At least the moderator is asking another candidate about HIS supporters.  It wasn't long ago in 2008 that questions were actually asked about US.

----------


## Bruno

Perry: Ramble, ramble, ramble, um, uh, put some words together, how did that sound?

----------


## akalucas

perry has trouble articulating

----------


## Kords21

Perry and Cain aren't doing themselves any favors with this debate

----------


## RestoreTheRepublic

hahah wow perry is terrible

----------


## Chieppa1

Ron's occupy comment is killing on Twitter. His faith comment, if he gets one, will too.

----------


## bunklocoempire

Values?  They are *rights* you dolt.

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

And Perry is half asleep.

----------


## eduardo89

I really liked Newt's response.

----------


## badger4RP

wow. perry is an ass hat.

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

> Ron paul takes the most notes


I'll bet that's a skill well learned listening to the snakes that have represented the Fed for the last several decades.  Ron is a bit of an ass kicker, isn't he?

Someone on these forums once reminded me that Ron Paul is his own best advocate.  I was grateful for his advice.  He was right then, and he is right now.  Whoever that was, you $#@!ing rock.  Stand up and be recognized!

----------


## green73

NEW TV AD JUST RELEASED: Consistent

----------


## Corto_Maltese

GAH cant watch Perry! ITS A PAIN!!!!

----------


## MJU1983

> Perry's twisting in the wind...


He's came and went, FAST.

----------


## fisharmor

Is there an icepick sticking out of Perry's eye socket?

----------


## Akus

holu $#@! what did rick just say?

----------


## mac_hine

RICK PERRY IS HIGH AS A KITE. OR HE NEEDS TO SEE A DOCTOR

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

> Ron's occupy comment is killing on Twitter. His faith comment, if he gets one, will too.


Screenshots?

----------


## IterTemporis

I was not able to follow what Perry was saying..

----------


## Bruno

> They played it as far away from the debate as possible.  squeezed it in 3 times about 2 hours before.. likely to give them the least exposure but still fulfill their contract.


Damn.  thanks for the update, though!

----------


## thehungarian

> Perry: Ramble, ramble, ramble, um, uh, put some words together, how did that sound?


"Ice cream. That is cheap. Fact."

----------


## EBounding

I'm only listening to the debate.  Whenever Perry talks, he pauses for so long I keep thinking the stream disconnected.

----------


## BrittanySligar

> I was not able to follow what Perry was saying..


Perry isn't able to follow what Perry is saying...

----------


## Esoteric

Wow, this crowd is stacked with Mormons.

----------


## Romulus

Paul or next topic

----------


## Anti Federalist

> hey man why the mud slinging and vicious libel on Perry
> he is MY governor you know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually, meth can be snorted, eaten, smoked or liquified and injected.

----------


## jax

this is rons question

----------


## IterTemporis

Defense question. Please ask Paul.

----------


## LayZayFaire

> Ron is going HAM!! 
> 
> 
> 
> Loving it!


I was thinking the exact same thing.

Hard as a Motherfucker.

----------


## Sentinelrv

lol, that questioner looked like he was about to $#@! himself.

----------


## Lucille

Cut nation-building, not defense!

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

> Wow, this crowd is stacked with Mormons.


Correction- They are stacked with Romney and Cain supporters...that happen to be close to a mic.

----------


## InTradePro

> Ron Paul = 
> 
> I'm going to repeat myself.... 10% bump in the polls after tonight?


All depends on the MSM response. Most don't watch the debate. It's what comes after that counts.

----------


## libertyfanatic

Heres come the Paul Iran question

----------


## SamuraisWisdom

Oh boy, here comes foreign policy

----------


## heavenlyboy34

Bachman's suit is still disturbing to me.  How does she know the Iranian regime is "genocidal"?  I've never heard of genocide in Iran.

----------


## eduardo89

> RICK PERRY IS HIGH AS A KITE. OR HE NEEDS TO SEE A DOCTOR


He's got one a few spots down.

----------


## Tunink

Here we go...

----------


## akalucas

time for Paul!

----------


## Romulus

He come's the set up.

----------


## Bruno

Iran having nukes it the #1 issue in the world?

----------


## akalucas

Paul needs to answer this topic well

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

> Actually, meth can be snorted, eaten, smoked or liquified and injected.


You forgot "absorbed rectally," but thats okay, because Bachmann is an idiot.

----------


## fisharmor

> He's got one a few spots down.


Out of rep!  I owe you one!

----------


## MJU1983

Newsflash- Libya is Africa Michele.

----------


## bunklocoempire

Maybe Michelle could speak louder, slower, and in more of a monotone... then maybe I could understand what she means..

----------


## IterTemporis

> Perry isn't able to follow what Perry is saying...


Somehow a fragment of the audience understood it.. I wonder what they understood..

----------


## gosmo

I hope Ron answers this well. This could go downhill fast.

----------


## SamuraisWisdom

Bachmann:  Obama put troops in Libya, and now he's put troops in Africa...LOL

----------


## eok321

C'mon Ron. 1 more out of the park please

----------


## WD-NY

> All depends on the MSM response. Most don't watch the debate. It's what comes after that counts.


Not true - MILLIONS are watching these debates.

----------


## mac_hine

> He's got one a few spots down.


That was a set up, lol

----------


## Bruno

Newt Gingrich, setting himself up for the next season of Last Comic Standing.

----------


## Okie RP fan

> Paul needs to answer this topic well


It's awfully touchy...

----------


## ropo

SO NERVOUS

----------


## jax

lets go ronny son

----------


## fisharmor

Newt talking about the political elite like he isn't one

----------


## IterTemporis

This is Ron's question!

----------


## ellioso

I'm glad Ron didn't step in on Iran issue. Plot still fresh in the news and hot-button topic between GOP.

----------


## jax

GREAT question

----------


## Lucille

"I don't want to cut any _defense_."

Exactly!

----------


## Bruno

Ron Paul: "I wouldn't cut any defense."  

Bam!!

----------


## akalucas

C'mon PAUL!

----------


## jax

he just keeps killing out there

----------


## kill the banks

not bad

----------


## ONUV

boom

----------


## smithtg

nice no rebuttals

----------


## bunklocoempire

999

----------


## Orgoonian

RONGASM!

----------


## Esoteric

Patton Oswalt gave Ron props on twitter

----------


## robmpreston

I gotta give Anderson Cooper credit. This debate has been handled MUCH better than any of the other ones and it's not even close.

----------


## ClayTrainor

Ron just dropped freedom bombs all over that place.

----------


## fisharmor

What? Other empires have failed to take Aghanistan?  They let that get into a debate?

----------


## FreedomProsperityPeace

Dr. Paul was much more skillful with his answer this time. Couching it in economic terms is the way to go. No boos at all this time.

----------


## lucent

Herman Cain: We can't negotiate with terrorists unless we negotiate with terrorists.

----------


## Romulus

good answer

----------


## Billay

> Patton Oswalt gave Ron props on twitter


Whos that?

----------


## eok321

Sealed the Deal. Sweet

----------


## Kords21

Another dagger into the Cain media hyped balloon

----------


## EBounding

Awesome, Santorum mentioned Ron.

----------


## eduardo89

> Herman Cain: We can't negotiate with terrorists unless we negotiate with terrorists.

----------


## ONUV

frothy

----------


## jax

thanks frothy, keep bringing in ron

----------


## Bruno

He mentioned Paul, rebuttal!

----------


## dustinp

and....back to paul....thanks you frothy mix!

----------


## Epic

Oh this is great.

Cain: I would say that I would not negotiate with terrorists. But then, actually, I totally would.  See I tricked them!

----------


## Nickwanz

I'm so amped, gonna donate my lunch money for the rest of week on top of what I had already alocated to donate! Fast For Freedom!

----------


## Aratus

he's solid, he's on fire.
tonight is going well!!!

----------


## IterTemporis

Wow.. I just.. I cannot believe this anymore.. Cain uses the excuse that 'he did not hear it' or 'i do not recall that'.. 

Santorum vs. Paul on War up next.

----------


## ChristianAnarchist

> 999


9 terrorists for 9 hostages in 9 countries...

----------


## anaconda

Paul should get a reply to Frothy here..

----------


## badger4RP

here's the pitch

----------


## evadmurd

Thanks for the mention, Rick

----------


## redmod79

Herman is flipping and flopping in record time!  How many minutes was it this time?

----------


## heavenlyboy34

The president's job is to protect us now?  Where is that in the constitution?

----------


## akalucas

reply PAUL! reply!!

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

Tonight, I have broken out the really good rum.  Go get im, ron.

----------


## torchbearer

> How many percentage points in the poll did RP steal from Cain tonight? 3,5,10????? amazing!


999

----------


## RonPauledbyYoutube

I think wants to engage Ron. He's called his name intentionally a few times already. He wants for Ron to talk.

----------


## Bruno

Hard for me to say this, but kudos to Anderson for giving Ron his rebuttal time!

----------


## fisharmor

Santorum apparently believes the car salesman story too.... I don't watch regular news, does everyone believe this?

----------


## EBounding

KA-BOOOM!

----------


## jax

BOOM HEADSHOT

----------


## Epic

Cain: the quote you just read me I have no idea what that is.  I don't agree with it.

Cooper: Dude, YOU said it.

----------


## IterTemporis

Santorum nodded..?? I need to pinch myself..

----------


## bunklocoempire

YEAH!!!!!

----------


## devil21

RON IS WINNING

----------


## Epic

RP just annihilated frothy

----------


## jax

AGAIN RONS QUESTION

----------


## FreedomProsperityPeace

That was a powerful point. Put pressure on the others to propose CUTTING something.

----------


## WD-NY

YES!!!! GRANDSLAM!

(PLUS HE avoided IRAN!!)

----------


## ONUV

ron paul is killing it.

----------


## dustinp

the good Dr.'s count is up to......9? is that they same everyone else has?

----------


## jax

lol perry trying to steal rons ideas

----------


## Romulus

Paul needs to mention the troop support!!!!!!

----------


## anewvoice

Ron Paul was able to handle that foreign policy well, folks may not be with him yet, but it was done well.

----------


## green73

Kicking ass!

----------


## AdamT

"I want to see one person up here willing to cut something!"

#winning

----------


## libertyfanatic

Ron Paul is on fire tonight

----------


## Orgoonian

> BOOM HEADSHOT


Bigtime!

----------


## fisharmor

OMFG this is the best debate EVER

----------


## evadmurd

Paul's question right there.

----------


## bunklocoempire

Well... there's a* plan* that has that...

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

Ha ha, Perry.  Good job, you douche.

----------


## cucucachu0000

yes barely mentioned iran and got an awesome answer!!!! love the face time if he cant raise his polls after this and this money bomb i dont know what will.

----------


## KingNothing

I absolutely cannot believe what I'm hearing from Ron tonight.  This is beautiful.

----------


## ClayTrainor

Yup... this is one of Ron Pauls best performances ever.  He just destroyed that foreign policy question.

----------


## Shane Harris

ron interject! your plan eliminates all foreign aid!

----------


## akalucas

NICE! great job PAUL!

----------


## Agorism

Perry is blaming Palestinians.

This guy is such a moron.

----------


## eduardo89

Defund the UN...who's idea is that? hmmm...

----------


## RonPauledbyYoutube

Another Paul's question!!!

----------


## JTforRP

Ron NEEDS to mention the military support numbers! Huge talking point!

----------


## afwjam

OMG OMG OMG

----------


## bunklocoempire

Restore AMERICA!

----------


## SamuraisWisdom

Bring up the plan again Ron, say that there is 0 foreign aid in your plan

----------


## RestoreTheRepublic

i'm speechless...i'm worried i'm going to wake up and realize this debate never happened

----------


## eduardo89

> Perry is blaming Palestinians.
> 
> This guy is such a moron.


Yeah, those $#@!ing Palestinians, wanting their own country after 40+ years of occupation and having their land stolen..

----------


## Paulitical Correctness

This debate may be my favorite moment in Ron Paul (2008 included) campaign history.

----------


## devil21

Mitt just stole RP's "electability" answer.

----------


## jax

PAUL REBUTTLE COMING

----------


## gosmo

RON PAUL = NEW FRONTRUNNER

----------


## SamuraisWisdom

Oh man look at that smile, he knows he's got this in the bag

----------


## Austin

> "I want to see one person up here willing to cut something!"
> 
> #winning


That line had some serious power to it.

----------


## asurfaholic

> Cain: the quote you just read me I have no idea what that is.  I don't agree with it.
> 
> Cooper: Dude, YOU said it.


Epic

----------


## green73

Hahaha RomenyFAIL

----------


## IterTemporis

Am I the only one who saw this? Santorum nodded to Dr. Paul's answer.. Is he intentionally saying Paul's name so that Paul can speak?

----------


## Bruno

Ron will say that Mitt's programs are all "tinkering on the margins."

----------


## akalucas

great job but he should had mentioned his military donors

----------


## dustinp

C'mon Ron, Romney is taking ALL YOUR STUFF!....YES, INTERJECTION!!!

----------


## BrittanySligar

Dear all other GOP candidates... thank you for mentioning Ron Paul so many times tonight... we really appreciate it.

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

Oh god, rip him to shreds

----------


## RonPauledbyYoutube

JAJAJAJA loving it!!!!

----------


## ONUV

paul needs to exposed romney's measly cuts that amount to very little money.

----------


## fisharmor

Here we go, Romney set you up Doc....

----------


## ClayTrainor

> RON PAUL = NEW FRONTRUNNER


Kinda feels that way, doesn't it?

Kudos to Anderson for constantly allowing him to respond.

----------


## jax

WOW i didnt know babe ruth was running for president

----------


## akalucas

raise ur hands paul

----------


## jax

killed the israel topic

----------


## devil21

All the Israel-firsters in the crowd....

----------


## green73

Mention that we give more foreign aid to Israel's neighbors

----------


## jax

maybe RP will get another rebuttal. dumbass bachman

----------


## dustinp

Ron, Tear bachmann up!!!!

----------


## squarepusher

Bauchmann what a joke

----------


## fisharmor

Wow, Israel knocked out of the park!!!!!!

----------


## Shane Harris

what! iraq is supposed to pay us back for us killing them!

----------


## MJU1983

Maybe Ron is saving the GOTCHA'S for closing.  "I predicted housing crisis, I know how to fix it.  I get triple the donations from active duty military than rest of these clowns combined.  I was endorsed by Ronald Reagan because of my desire for a strong national defense."

----------


## eduardo89

Did Romney just steal half of Ron's plan?

----------


## Agorism

Yep average age in Gaza is 13.

Those darn Gazans causing trouble again..

----------


## Bruno

Bachmann: Hey, Iraq and Libya: We bombed the $#@! out of you....can we get paid back for that?

----------


## bunklocoempire

cheering for Israel -go move there ya saps- send your own money

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

Here's hoping that audience response is less tepid than the response of the people.  $#@! yeah, ron.

----------


## RestoreTheRepublic

why is ron talking so much? what's going on?

----------


## GunnyFreedom

LOL Bachman sez we didn't rape Iraq enough now we need to take all their money.

----------


## jax

whaaaaat how did cain get a rebuttal

----------


## RonPauledbyYoutube

Liberate??? We have turn those countries into a hell hole!!!

----------


## willwash

> Wow, Israel knocked out of the park!!!!!!


Except the crowd really cheered for that neo-con crap

----------


## akalucas

paul kind of blew it there.  he should had talked about his plan and how romneys plan just tinkers on the edges.....

----------


## Tiger35

Hostages in Guantanamo Bay. LOL.

----------


## fisharmor

> Kinda feels that way, doesn't it?
> 
> Kudos to Anderson for constantly allowing him to respond.


His handlers must realize the new media is going to take down CNN if they don't change their ways

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> Ron, Tear bachmann up!!!!


 w00t!  Blow holes in that Israel-firster militarist!

----------


## rpwasright

Cain just lied through his teeth.

----------


## bunklocoempire

negotiate?  can we trade arms for them?

----------


## kojirodensetsu

Ron Paul seems to be getting more time than normal. Loving it.

----------


## Feelgood

> Did Romney just steal half of Ron's plan?


Yes. This is at least his 3rd endor4sement of Ron Paul tonight.

----------


## Okie RP fan

Oh, gosh... The crowd erupted over Israel... 

Even when RP says fair treatment all around and we are hemorrhaging financially...

----------


## steph3n

6259403964_fb3f2a6e04_o.jpg

Perry is so inspiring in his inability to speak like a human.

----------


## Lucille

Is Ron Paul Good For Israel?
http://www.ilanamercer.com/phprunner...hp?editid1=601



> So while it is true that the Israeli government will be (annually) $2.58 billion the poorer under a Paul administration, neighboring Muslim governments, most of which are ill-disposed toward Israel, will be deprived of much more than that. More material, the Israeli people will be the richer. Why so? Because, as any economist worth his salt knows, foreign aid, being a government-to-government transfer, grows the public sector in the recipient country at the expense of the private, productive economy. Warren Buffet, after all, recently chose to invest $4 billion in Israeli industry, not in the Israeli government. Like Mr. Buffet, Dr. Paul believes the Israeli people possess in abundance what economist Lord Peter Bauer called ‘the faculties, attitudes and institutions favorable to material progress.’
> 
> The American people are generous to a fault. Private foreign aid in the US greatly exceeds U.S. government aid. Naturally, under a low- or no-tax Paul administration, Jews, evangelicals, and Israel’s other benefactors will continue to give privately—and, in fact, will have more disposable income to part with.
> 
> HE WHO PAYS THE PIPER CALLS THE TUNE. For foreign aid, Israeli leaders have been forced to subordinate their country’s national interests to Washington’s whims. This is bad for both allies. Those of us who want the U.S. to stay solvent—and out of the affairs of others—recognize that sovereign nation-states that resist, not enable, our imperial impulses, are the best hindrance to hegemonic overreach. Patriots for a sane U.S. foreign policy ought to encourage all America's friends, especially Israel, to push back and do what is in their national interest, not ours.

----------


## dustinp

> Did Romney just steal half of Ron's plan?


yes he did.....and the Ron got his rebuttal....

BAM, RON INTERRUPTS AGAIN!!

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> Did Romney just steal half of Ron's plan?


Yes.

----------


## RonPauledbyYoutube

999

----------


## fisharmor

> Except the crowd really cheered for that neo-con crap


He got the first word in, it was "our aid to them makes them dependent and soft", and nobody rebutted.... I call that a win

----------


## bunklocoempire

WTF?

----------


## dustinp

> He got the first word in, it was "our aid to them makes them dependent and soft", and nobody rebutted.... I call that a win


Complete win!

----------


## AdamT

Frothy wants to kill everyone.

----------


## eduardo89

ahhhh ron...noooo

----------


## Patrick Henry

Burnt!

----------


## Sunstruck-Eden

As Ball said in the chat room:

America: Your choice has never been clearer.

----------


## Romulus

oh boy

----------


## dustinp

i lost count how many times RP has gotten to speak during this debate....anyone else trying to keep count?

----------


## bunklocoempire

Do as I say, not as I just did

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> Hostages in Guantanamo Bay. LOL.


 lolz...that question and the exchange thereafter was bizarre.

----------


## evadmurd

Cain lies so much he can't remember what he says from question to question.

----------


## willwash

Screw Anderson for cutting off that exchange. He really ruined it.

----------


## nbhadja

RP's first blunder, but it was a relatively minor one especially with all of the winners he has had today.

----------


## cucucachu0000

ronnie was killing up till that last one he should have pushed more of his message or attacked one of the big guys that question didnt realy accomplish anything.

----------


## jax

wow TONS of face time for ron. evenwhen hes not talking hes always on the split screen

----------


## fisharmor

Oh, Ron, I think you may have $#@!ed that up... people aren't going to realize where you were going with that Iran weapons trade.

----------


## eduardo89

Newt backing up Ron? Wow!

----------


## mac_hine

*RON PAUL IS CONTROLLING THIS DEBATE*

----------


## anaconda

Ron is getting a whole lot of extended camera shots tonight. Most excellent.

----------


## specsaregood

So I haven't been watching this debate....but from what I'm reading...Ron might be a fan of the rope-a-dope like Rand is?
Its late in the match and he's throwing haymakers against his tired, weakened opponents?

----------


## anewvoice

Oh sweet hell, wtf was that?  I saw the point about Iran being our friends, but that was terribly awkward

----------


## SamuraisWisdom

I love it, Ron is showing a lot of confidence tonight

----------


## Patrick Henry

I thought it was fine. He burned em' IMO.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> ahhhh ron...noooo


Yeah, that one hurt a little, but it wasn't as bad as it could have been.

----------


## Akus

> I'm sorry you guys. I don't think I can watch any more of these debates for a while.
> 
> I keep watching Romney, Cain, Frothy, Perry, Bachmann, and Newt go at it while hoping to see something better (Dr. Paul). I have better things to do with my time and can watch 5-10 minutes of his speech later. 2 hours of pain and suffering? No thanks.
> 
> *I'd rather sleep or eat or stare at a wall* then give these establishment pricks my time of day.


how about washing your car in the rain
how about bashing your privates with a mallet
how about counting pieces of hair on your head

----------


## COpatriot

Is this an American debate or an Israeli debate?

----------


## svobody

That iran comment was right before commercial break, timing was perfect, they will be moving on now

----------


## Xelaetaks

Damn Ron's gotta redeem himself for the last one.  Otherwise very good!!!!

----------


## TomtheTinker

Ron on fire

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> Oh, gosh... The crowd erupted over Israel... 
> 
> Even when RP says fair treatment all around and we are hemorrhaging financially...


such is the insanity of the Israel-firsters.

----------


## EBounding

He needed more than 30 seconds for the Iran-contra point.  But he's still been dominant everywhere else.

----------


## WD-NY

> Oh, Ron, I think you may have $#@!ed that up... people aren't going to realize where you were going with that Iran weapons trade.


Where was he going>?

----------


## blocks

BLITZER: Could you imagine if you were presidentand there were one American soldier who had been held for years and the demand was al Qaeda or some other terrorist group, You got to free everyone at Guantanamo Bay  several hundred prisoners at Guantanamo. Could you see yourself as president authorizing that kind of transfer?

CAIN: I could see myself authorizing that kind of transfer but what I would do is I would make sure that I got all of the information. I got all of the input, considered all of the options. And then, the president has to be the president and make a judgment call. I can make that call if I had to.

----------


## Schiff_FTW

> Maybe Ron is saving the GOTCHA'S for closing.  "I predicted housing crisis, I know how to fix it.  I get triple the donations from active duty military than rest of these clowns combined.  I was endorsed by Ronald Reagan because of my desire for a strong national defense."


I hope so but Ron hates to "gloat" unfortunately. He also usually doesn't go after the other candidates when they leave themselves completely open, either. It's frustrating.

----------


## fisharmor

> Oh, Ron, I think you may have $#@!ed that up... people aren't going to realize where you were going with that Iran weapons trade.


You know, I think it was brilliant on second thought.
He forced them all to apostasize on the cult of Reagan.  That's not insignificant.
He basically pointed out that the man messed up sometimes.

----------


## SlowSki

I was hoping he'd focus more on us choosing our friends and enemies.  He could have made a point of how we keep propping up dictatorships.  Still though, this debate is going great.  I keep getting excited.... I am probably annoying my husband just a bit

----------


## Akus

> Oh, Ron, I think you may have $#@!ed that up... people aren't going to realize where you were going with that Iran weapons trade.


why?
because noone remembers?

----------


## jax

why do any americans care about israel????? it blows my mind. we have no business in funding israel

----------


## Havax

FOREIGN AID ASSERTS THAT YOU HAVE AID TO GIVE. WE ARE BROKE AND THUS DO NOT HAVE ANY AID TO PROVIDE. That is the correct response.

----------


## lucent

I thought that was just awesome. Disappointed it was cut off though.

----------


## rpwasright

That ? killed his momentum.  Lets hope he recaptures it.

----------


## Bruno

> i lost count how many times RP has gotten to speak during this debate....anyone else trying to keep count?


This is a great problem to have!

----------


## Okie RP fan

Julio, 

In response to the "Ron Paul: Constitution, read it?" 

We should make shirts that have RP's face on the front and "Constitution" below with "Read it?" on the back. 

Brilliant!

----------


## bronxboy10

> Is this an American debate or an Israeli debate?


+1

I think Paul is spot on that it would be best for us to withdraw ALL foreign aid. Israel has 200 nukes guys! They can protect themselves! Hell they could take out Iran if they really thought Iran was close to getting a nuclear weapon!

----------


## badger4RP

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/a6Q9YqVKGh4" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

baller economic plan
epic debate
record setting money bomb?

----------


## Carehn

We are going to win this thing!!!

----------


## Tinnuhana

PAUL: "I always win"

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> Is this an American debate or an Israeli debate?


Quasi-American.  It only comes up in GOP debates because the establishment believes in a "special relationship" with Israel, and the stupid right agrees.

----------


## Uriah

The audience was completely silent on Ron's question. He had them all thinking.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

They never did get to RKBA

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Lol...Santorum got burned.

----------


## bunklocoempire

Peace niks on the other side of the isle heard Ron too.  Don't panic.

----------


## brushfire

WTF happened to the 2A question, Anderson?

----------


## RoamZero

> Ron is getting a whole lot of extended camera shots tonight. Most excellent.


I just wish is suit fit him better. Him leaning forward with the collar popping up doesn't look too good, and sadly visual presentation affects how people view things. Other than that his actual debating is more polished than usual so that gets a thumbs up from me.

----------


## flightlesskiwi

Ron Paul is winning!!!!

----------


## FreedomProsperityPeace

Dr. Paul revealed the hypocrisy by Bachmann and Cain. They support Israel, but criticize their trading hostages.

----------


## ONUV

drop out frothy.

this crowd is full of big money establishment Republicans.

----------


## jax

i sure hope ron mentions hes beating obama head to head

----------


## badger4RP

http://www.youtube.com/embed/a6Q9YqVKGh4

baller economic plan
epic debate
record setting money bomb?

----------


## bunklocoempire

Yeah frothy, but everyone hates you -cause you hate them...

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

> PAUL: "I always win"


SAT IT RON PAUL 

YOU ALWAYS WIN DAMMIT SAY IT

----------


## jax

> drop out frothy.
> 
> this crowd is full of big money establishment Republicans.


frothy does all our dirty work. i hope he sticks around

----------


## Schiff_FTW

Maybe Santorum should talk about the last time he ran in Pennsylvania when he lost by like 20 points

----------


## TheTyke

Guys, we need to vote up BlackTHISOut Youtube comments ASAP so they're waiting when people start investigating after the debate! Please join RPF Chat, go to the Rooms tab, join Ron Paul Raids!!! and help us out... Action is more important than watching right now!

----------


## Romulus

frothy has diarrhea of the mouth

----------


## fisharmor

> They never did get to RKBA


Yeah, I'm pretty upset about that

----------


## Feeding the Abscess

> You know, I think it was brilliant on second thought.
> He forced them all to apostasize on the cult of Reagan.  That's not insignificant.
> He basically pointed out that the man messed up sometimes.


Bingo!

----------


## IterTemporis

> frothy does all our dirty work. i hope he sticks around


I agree. Thanks to him Dr. Paul was able to speak a lot more.

----------


## AdamT

Frothy does not quit.

----------


## bunklocoempire

Uh, what if _Liberty_ ran against Obama?

----------


## IterTemporis

Perry bringing up the job numbers again. Deja vu.

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

This is what I want to say to Santorum.  I'm using this video to speak for me.

Eat it, Frothy.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ux0VCuYzhY0

----------


## Bruno

BTO pledges are up over 1000 today!

----------


## mac_hine

Perry, go home $#@!face

----------


## freejack

perry just set himself up bigtime.

----------


## Sunstruck-Eden

> SAT IT RON PAUL 
> 
> YOU ALWAYS WIN DAMMIT SAY IT


LOL. Ron always is WINNING!

----------


## Corto_Maltese

STFU RICK PERRY!!!! Same old same old.

----------


## flightlesskiwi

> Frothy does not quit.


energizer frothy

----------


## RestoreTheRepublic

nobody will even remember ron paul's iran comment....too much perry sucking, candidates ripping each other apart, and frothy laying the smackdown on everyone but ron paul

----------


## fisharmor

Why, every time I see Mitt, do I picture him wearing a red flannel shirt, a John Deere ball cap, and driving a truck?

----------


## speciallyblend

romney using our grassroots talking points

----------


## AdamT

Perry set himself up for that bash by Romney lo. Dumbass.

----------


## bunklocoempire

Perry has that stare -like a dog that's not all there...

----------


## ONUV

> frothy does all our dirty work. i hope he sticks around


he attacks perceived frontrunners. when/if paul gets to that status, frothy will attack him. hell, he's challenged him in almost every debate without being the perceived frontrunner.

----------


## jax

come on with this back and back bs

----------


## Romulus

god damn anderson

----------


## ropo

back and forth and back and forth

----------


## EBounding

Man, I can't imagine the buyer's remorse people who donated to Perry are having right now.

----------


## Okie RP fan

My, gosh! 

Here we go again! Romney, Perry, Romney, Perry...

----------


## Shane Harris

ron paul! bring up how you steal all the independents and the harris poll that has only you and romney beating obama

----------


## speciallyblend

when does XXX XXXX get to answer the original ?

----------


## Corto_Maltese

Pls exclude Perry from next debate.

----------


## HeyArchie

The GOP base just can't handle the truth on foreign policy.  I'm glad Ron is up there talking about it, but it makes it tougher to win.

----------


## dustinp

another epic fail for perry!

----------


## Merk

> Perry has that stare -like a dog that's not all there...


I just keep thinking, "booze and pills".

----------


## flightlesskiwi

> he attacks perceived frontrunners. when/if paul gets to that status, frothy will attack him. hell, he's challenged him in almost every debate without being the perceived frontrunner.


well, one of the signs of rabies is frothyness

----------


## IterTemporis

I cannot believe that woman's smile in the audience..

----------


## Bruno

Anderson Cooper: "Boy, Mitt and Perry, you sure know how to play the debate monopolizing game!  I was going to ask others questions, but you keep mentioning each other's names and I "HAVE" to give you more time, my CIA hands are tied!"

----------


## Tinnuhana

How many minutes left in the debate? What channel is it o n? Maybe I can drive over to the gym during lunch and watch it.

----------


## WilliamC

Ron Paul is

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

Hmm.   

All of a sudden, nobody mentions Ron Paul.

Hmm.

I smell another BOOM HEADSHOT brewing.

----------


## jax

wtf really, romney gets a rebuttal...to what?

----------


## XNavyNuke

Since when is the Fed "main street"?

----------


## akalucas

lol i forgot about herman cain

----------


## WD-NY

> drop out frothy.
> 
> this crowd is full of big money establishment Republicans.


Frothy has been attacking EVERYONE BUT PAUL. He's been our Luca Brasi this debate... I dislike him immensely, but he does have his uses.

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

> How many minutes left in the debate? What channel is it o n? Maybe I can drive over to the gym during lunch and watch it.


Ending...

----------


## rpwasright

Bachmann needs a new line.

----------


## Lucille

> lol i forgot about herman cain


I did too!

I dunno who's dumber; Rick Perry or Jan Brewer.

----------


## jax

wow he doesent even get to answer the question

----------


## eduardo89

Ending now? WTF

----------


## dustinp

> Frothy has been attacking EVERYONE BUT PAUL. He's been our Luca Brasi this debate... I dislike him immensely, but he does have his uses.


nobody has really wanted to attack paul, cause he rapes all their faces.

----------


## Bruno

"If you want to defy your campaigns???"

----------


## fisharmor

Oh $#@! that was blatant.

----------


## IterTemporis

The most different candidate Bachmann? Sorry. But that title goes to Dr. Paul.

----------


## willwash

"Anderson, Anderson, Anderson, but Anderson, oh Anderson..... I'm different. Pick me!"

----------


## R3volutionJedi

> "If you want to defy your campaigns???"


Deep....how?

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

Every single one of these guys is selling something, they are all salesmen.  

But one.

----------


## Peace&Freedom

Ron has handled things nearly perfectly tonight. And sometimes you win by having the first say, rather than the last word, since framing the discussion correctly is job one at a debate.

----------


## Paulitical Correctness

Frothy says "WTF IS this S$*!?"

----------


## SlowSki

did Paul say "I had the best answer?"

----------


## dustinp

NO RON, HE HAS A FROTHY MIX ON THAT HAND!

----------


## Bruno

Wow, interesting exchange between Santorum and Ron Paul at the end there!

----------


## MJU1983

WHAT
THE
$#@!
?

www.blackthisout.com !

----------


## XNavyNuke

He who shall not be mentioned lest he get 30 seconds to respond.

----------


## Carehn

They all rushed to shake pauls hand. Whats up?

----------


## Lucille

Wait!  What?!  Ron was saying something about not getting a closing statement.

----------


## IterTemporis

Wow, Santorum shaking hands with Paul... I feel as if I am seeing things.

And they did not allow Paul to answer how he could defeat Obama..

----------


## Kords21

Nice to see Santorum being friendly to Ron

----------


## brushfire

Paul gets shrugged on the last question, and Santorum acknowledges it to his face.

----------


## musicmax

> Why, every time I see Mitt, do I picture him wearing a red flannel shirt, a John Deere ball cap, and driving a truck?

----------


## WD-NY

BLACKTHIS OUT!?! 

PERFECT ENDING

----------


## JTforRP

Predictions on post-debate reaction?

----------


## blocks

Santorum to Paul at end:

"You didn't get a chance to answer that, did you?"

Paul:

"No, and I had the best answer."

----------


## fisharmor

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!    I love that they left RP's mic on!!!!!!!

----------


## svobody

WTF EVERYBODY GETS A LAST WORD AND TO SAY WHY THEY'RE MOST ELECTABLE EXCEPT RON ARE YOU $#@!ING KIDDING Me

----------


## Epic

WHAT???

Ron didn't get to answer!

Santorum was caught on mike admitting it to Ron!

----------


## FreedomProsperityPeace

Whoa...Dr. Paul and Santorum shaking hands and looking friendly.

----------


## green73

tube?

----------


## Romulus

$#@! THAT

----------


## eduardo89

> did Paul say "he had the best answer?"


Yes. That was bull$#@! how they just ended.

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

Did anyone else catch ron paul saying "i had the best answer" right at the end, before they cut off santorum and paul's mikes?

----------


## WilliamC

Notice they are all coming over to shake Ron's hand.

They know he is

----------


## thehungarian

That was an abrupt ending. Wtf?

----------


## jax

frothy said to paul : "you didnt have a chance to answr"

----------


## VictorB

Santorum tells Ron that he (Ron) didn't get a chance to answer that last question.  Ron responds with:  I had the best answer for that.

----------


## RonPauledbyYoutube

WTF??? Romney went all the way to Ron to shake his hand!!! They are all impressed with Ron.

----------


## Sunstruck-Eden

Ron Paul: "I had the best answer!"

----------


## 69360

Did they all just try to talk to Ron?

----------


## anaconda

When Santorum shook Ron's hand he looked at Ron like he really liked him. did you guys see that?

----------


## Lucille

> Wow, Santorum shaking hands with Paul... I feel as if I am seeing things.
> 
> And they did not allow Paul to answer how he could defeat Obama..


I KNOW!  The polls show he'll gets more Indie votes than anyone, including Obama.

----------


## libertyfanatic

BLACK THIS OUT

----------


## fisharmor

RP over the audience applauding for the end: "I didn't even get to answer the question, and I had the best answer!"

----------


## AdamT

Dude WTF they skipped Ron's final statement!!!!!

----------


## kill the banks

a good nite

----------


## josiahkeller

Ron Paul got 9:45!
That's the most he's ever gotten!
And every minute of it was pure #winning!

----------


## extrmmxer

That was Bull S**T. Ron Got screwed at the end. He continues to poll ahead of Obama.

----------


## flightlesskiwi

> Bachmann needs a new line.


yes.  her old line is adding to my intoxication.

----------


## devil21

Why am I not surprised that CNN gave everyone a last word except Paul and Santorum.  Look at the candidates still schmoozing on the stage NOT in a hurry.  Staged end result.

----------


## Bruno

> Oh $#@! that was blatant.


Indeed.  Blatant bias is blatant.  Glad Newt called it out.

----------


## mnewcomb

$#@! YOU ANDERSON COOPER...

----------


## Tod

I think this was Ron's best debate so far.  Only way to improve it would be more speaking time.  Only thing he said that wasn't well-received was his statement that Israel should stand on its own two feet.

----------


## Epic

They just blacked RP out again!

----------


## Agorism

Perry and Romney are angry at Santorum tonight so he didn't go near them. Paul's and Santorum's exchanges were mild compared to previous debates.

----------


## WD-NY

> Ron has handled things nearly perfectly tonight. And sometimes you win by having the first say, rather than the last word, since framing the discussion correctly is job one at a debate.


Beautifully said.

----------


## R3volutionJedi

> frothy said to paul : "you didnt have a chance to answr"


He shoul'da said, "Black this out!!"

----------


## Romulus

that is serious BS -

----------


## Tim724

> They all rushed to shake pauls hand. Whats up?


yeah, weird. Santorum went right for a handshake with Dr Paul then Mitt and Michelle bee-lined over to him. They might want some chance at getting his constituency or somethin???

----------


## Orgoonian

Dr.Paul took that debate hands down

----------


## Akus

is RP having an afterdebate interview?
anyone got a youtube of this debate?

----------


## Paulitical Correctness

I'm glad they skipped him.  After his performance people are gonna wonder...

BTO.

----------


## flightlesskiwi

sittin' on the dock of the bay...
watchin' Perry sink away...

----------


## jax

the only bad part is that all this momentum might not last untill the next debate

----------


## Lucille

Wow.  Ron used to stand there all alone after the debates in 07/08, w/ no one even acknowledging him.  Now he's getting smiles and back slaps.

----------


## cucucachu0000

yea they seemed pretty friendly to each other towards the end there.

----------


## speciallyblend

highlights of the debate here  http://www.mediaite.com/tv/snl%e2%80...he-real-thing/

----------


## Xelaetaks

What a ****** scam.  $#@! CNN and Anderson Cooper.

----------


## RestoreTheRepublic

ari fleischer says nothing about ron paul

----------


## green73

No surprise. CNN blacking out RP in the post debate analysis.

----------


## Carehn

BTO!

----------


## Okie RP fan

BTO BTO BTO!!!

----------


## SlowSki

No mention of Ron by CNN. No surprise there.

----------


## Harry96

No mention of Ron yet, but lots of camera shots of him.

----------


## IterTemporis

> Why am I not surprised that CNN gave everyone a last word except Paul and Santorum.  Look at the candidates still schmoozing on the stage NOT in a hurry.  Staged end result.


I thought Santorum answered the question first. Paul was the only one who was not allowed to answer.

----------


## jax

lol @ these idiots after the debate. ron killed it and no mention. herman cain and rick perry look like fools and are getting praised

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> Why am I not surprised that CNN gave everyone a last word except Paul and Santorum.  Look at the candidates still schmoozing on the stage NOT in a hurry.  Staged end result.


No, Santorum got to answer.  Only Paul did not.

----------


## fisharmor

> Frothy has been attacking EVERYONE BUT PAUL. He's been our Luca Brasi this debate... I dislike him immensely, but he does have his uses.


He brought his knife to that gunfight once... I'm guessing he figures he shouldn't do it anymore!

----------


## Aratus

is there 230 people in the RPF's chatroom? yikes!

----------


## asurfaholic

Paul wasnt there...

----------


## Merk

> I'm glad they skipped him.  After his performance people are gonna wonder...
> 
> BTO.


I see it as an opportunity and great luck his mic was left on.  That will go viral.

----------


## EBounding

Anderson couldn't cut in a few extra minutes of his precious 180 degree program to give Paul a closing statement?

----------


## Lucille

> mleewelch: 
> Jesus Christ, so everyone gets a closing argument except Disco Brotherman Ron Paul? You go to hell, Anderson Cooper! You just go to hell! [via Twitter]


Welch keeps calling him that.  I dunno why, but I like it!

----------


## Kords21

Herman cain did not acquit himself good. He was a miserable failure, how can these people sleep at night with their blatant lieing?!

----------


## WD-NY

> BTO pledges are up over 1000 today!


Huge day for the blackthisout.com mailing list - facebook is up what 2,000? 

Serious momentum going into 12am

----------


## FreeTraveler

> yeah, weird. Santorum went right for a handshake with Dr Paul then Mitt and Michelle bee-lined over to him. They might want some chance at getting his constituency or somethin???


Somebody get a shot of that and contrast it with 4 years ago when the candidates were all gladhanding and Dr. Paul was over at the side by himself.

----------


## Xelaetaks

I'm gonna call CNN and ask them what is up with the blackout.  No mention of Ron Paul. Wow.  Scam.  2 hours to blackthisout anyway!!!!

----------


## redmod79

For a few weeks I've noticed Santorum being friendly to Paul.  I think he likes him more than he's willing to admit.

Ron not getting a closing statement is total bull$#@!.

----------


## JTforRP

BLACK THIS $#@!ING OUT!

----------


## dustinp

the camera man still seems to be following ronnie boy.....i think we have a closet supporter

----------


## Bruno

Ron Paul dropped truth bombs all over that debate, and none of them mentioned in the post analysis.

----------


## flightlesskiwi

BLACK THIS OUT!

----------


## Fredom101

It's no surprise at all that the controlled media is blacking out RP.
Even my local newspaper site (signonsandiego.com), when you click on the politics, there's a whole bunch of stuff about Romney, a little about Perry, like 1 thing about Bachmann, and of course nothing on RP.

He's anti-establishment. Establishment media will always do whatever they can to shut him up.

----------


## Butchie

> Ron Paul dropped truth bombs all over that debate, and none of them mentioned in the post analysis.


Ofcourse, we'll show them tomorrow!

----------


## jware

Ron getting lots of screen time, but NO mention during the post debate analysis. It's like an intentional slap in the face to us.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> No mention of Ron yet, but lots of camera shots of him.


Yeah, I noticed the disparity there too.

----------


## Lucille

"Three man race?"  Which three men might that be?

----------


## Akus

> Ron Paul = 
> 
> I'm going to repeat myself.... 10% bump in the polls after tonight?


you meant this

didn't you mac

----------


## Bryan

This was an outstanding debate performance by Dr. Paul-- and surprisingly he got a good amount of time.

I predict the best money bomb yet. (this cycle)

----------


## hard@work

https://www.facebook.com/cnn?sk=wall

----------


## anaconda

> What a ****** scam.  $#@! CNN and Anderson Cooper.


I think Cooper takes it in the pooper.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

LMAO they talk Hunstman, but still not one mention pf Paul...

----------


## jax

oh great, they are going to give cain an interview and let him defend his bs 999 without any rebuttal

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> What a ****** scam.  $#@! CNN and Anderson Cooper.


 Yep, 2008 redux.

----------


## Harry96

You have to love CNN ending the debate eight minutes early and not letting Ron answer the last question, then omitting him from the post-debate analysis, hours before the Black This Out money bomb. Way to pour gasoline on our fire, guys.

----------


## Akus

> Perry and Cain are HUGE losers so far. I think Mittens is somehow holding his own. Santorum looks like a bratty adolescent. Newt took a hard left hook from Mittens. I'm glad Huntsman isn't there putting everyone to sleep.


I do not agree 
I am not Santorum fanboi, but he FOUGHT. I wish Ron Paul fought like that.

----------


## FreeTraveler

Ron not getting a closing statement and no mention in the analysis fits right into Black This Out. It'll give reporters something to talk about when they're reporting the huge haul from BTO.

----------


## WilliamC

Oh all the backstabbing and muck-racking of the other candidates is great TV and it's no wonder Anderson CIAooper let it ride, but it's all window dressing to cover up the fact that Ron Paul is now officially

----------


## WarNoMore

> oh great, they are going to give cain an interview and let him defend his bs 999 without any rebuttal


Finally we get to have some oranges without all those pesky apples.

----------


## UWDude

So black this out happens tomorrow:

Media headline tomorrow:  Is Ron Paul Really Being Blacked Out?

three paragraphs down in MSM news article

"in fact, in last night's debate, Ron Paul got as much air time as many of the legitimate front runners...."

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Imagine that. No paul in the post debate highlights.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

ROFL -- hilights = everybody but Paul

----------


## WorldonaString

These hacks at CNN and there shananigans....I'm gonna have to dig deep and double my usual donation.  Ron deserves as much as I can give after tonights great performance and subsequent slap in the face.  

Black This Out pravda!

----------


## tsai3904

The managing editor over at Race42012 gave his grades on performance.  He's a Romney supporter and so is about everyone else over there.




> Kavon W. Nikrad Says:
> 
> Winner: Ron Paul
> 2nd Place: Newt
> Treaded Water: Romney
> Didnt matter whether they were on stage or not: Santorum, Bachmann
> Losers: Perry, Cain

----------


## IterTemporis

Ugh, Cain. Go away.


"I felt good about it.. I was able to give a specific answer." Cain all you use are excuses that 'You did not know about it." So if we get attacked and you do nothing, you can just claim that 'You did not know about it." and be forgiven?

Oh and how can so many people be wrong in doing math?

----------


## Harry96

Cain is October's Bachmann; the manufactured narrative that he's a front-runner will fizzle before the contests start.

----------


## FreeTraveler

I just posted on CNN's wall

Gee, no closing statement for Ron Paul, although the others got one? You all goin' all "Fair and Balanced" on the people? Anderson looking for a new gig at Fox?

----------


## alieas007

What exactly was said/caught on the microphone?

----------


## flightlesskiwi

Herman Cain"

"they are making their assumptions
we are making our assumptions
do the math
but use our assumptions. when you do the math!!"

----------


## eduardo89

> I think Cooper takes it in the pooper.


Probably.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> The managing editor over at Race42012 gave his grades on performance.  He's a Romney supporter and so is about everyone else over there.




!!!

----------


## XNavyNuke

> Finally we get to have some oranges without all those pesky apples.


Just remember: You squeeze oranges and you press apples!

----------


## Lucille

Cain has no idea what he's talking about, and everyone else has no idea what Perry's talking about.

----------


## IterTemporis

> What exactly was said/caught on the microphone?


Santorum: You didn't get a chance to answer that, did you?
Paul: No, and I had the best answer.

----------


## Kords21

For someone who has a background in Math, Herman cain sure has a hard time adding a state sales tax to a 9% national sales tax

----------


## realtonygoodwin

FYI, Politico has a bunch of stuff about Ron's debate. And Nate Silver gave Ron Paul a B+ , which is a tie for first.

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

I won a C note... I bet no interview for RP but the others will be...

The whole show is rigged, so might as well have dozens of supporters storm the stage for autographs and phony camera news crews... post debate

2 can play this propaganda game... time to ramp-up the public bull$#@! factor

----------


## anaconda

> I do not agree 
> I am not Santorum fanboi, but he FOUGHT. I wish Ron Paul fought like that.


I disagree. Ron looked like the calm knowledgeable teacher in a classroom of 1st graders.

----------


## Orgoonian

OMG Cain just went down in the post debate...buh bye Herman!

----------


## Epic

Cain just backtracked on negotiating with terrorists.

Cain has said "I misspoke" on like 10 issues now.

----------


## FreedomProsperityPeace

Cain: "I misspoke." You mean you *flip-flopped*!

----------


## LibertAtOnce

haha flip flopping in a matter of hours this guy has nowhere to go but down. the america wont like it when they realize hes lying to them right to thier face.

----------


## IterTemporis

Cain: "I mispoke, I was talking too fast."

Speaks for itself. Excuses, excuses. It is very obvious how much he flip-flops, however the Cain supporters believe everything he says.

----------


## Akus

> Actually, meth can be snorted, eaten, smoked or liquified and injected.


If anyone would know huh

ps. I read that in Ron Paul's calm voice, too lol

----------


## Kords21

For such a "Straight-talker" Cain sure does have to clarify what he says a lot

----------


## bluesc

Upping my prediction for BTO from $3M to $4M.

Kicked $#@!ing ass. Perfect ammo at the end too

----------


## Kords21

There's a plug for his book

----------


## mpdsapuser

Arguing with Herman Cain is a big chore. You can play a video of him making a point and he will say he either didn't say it or we are mistaken.

----------


## evadmurd

He lies....doesn't misspeak.

----------


## dustinp

im saying BTO gets 7mil

----------


## spudea

> Santorum: You didn't get a chance to answer that, did you?
> Paul: No, and I had the best answer.


holy cow what was the last question?

----------


## anaconda

I say Cain loses at least 8-10 percentage points exclusively because of this debate. Ron adds 3%.

----------


## kill the banks

well I say we hitt mitt ... he's the competition and he's hittable

----------


## flightlesskiwi

And erson I. Co oper.  AIC

reverse.  CIA.  

(i know that's not accurate, but it's funny)

----------


## dustinp

> I say Cain loses at least 8-10 percentage points exclusively because of this debate. Ron adds 3%.


i 2nd this!

----------


## EBounding

> holy cow what was the last question?


Basically why are you the best candidate to beat Obama?  Anderson spent all the time between Perry and Romney sparring.

----------


## cien750hp

Ron paul's picture was just top story on cnn.com, now replaced by mitt, perry and newt. WTF!!!!!

----------


## trey4sports

> im saying BTO gets 7mil



7 mil is a game changer yo

i mean 3,4,5, are all really good and allow the campaign to really dig deep and fortify their strategy but if we got 7 mil and were at 10 mil Cash on Hand I think we would probably end up changing the strategy a bit. Hell, at the least we can get Dr. Paul a nice suit.

----------


## RDM

> I say Cain loses at least 8-10 percentage points exclusively because of this debate. Ron adds 3%.


I'm going to up you two. I think RP gets about a 5% bump after tonight.

----------


## IterTemporis

> holy cow what was the last question?


To answer as to how they have the capability to beat Obama.

----------


## RonPauledbyYoutube

any links on post debate coverage streams?

----------


## Peace&Freedom

I think Paul was happier with Santorum tonight for not putting all his focus on attacking him. Santorum seems to have stopped carrying water for the media and anointed frontrunners by going after Paul, and has decided to get scrappy with Perry and Romney instead. Mitt seemed to snarl at Santorum as if the Senator had "forgotten his role" and was flipping the script by going after him. 

The main deal tonight is, the debate blackout of Paul is starting to draw more attention to Paul, thus is backfiring on the media. The establishment is mousetrapped---if they cover him, Paul's popularity shoots up just like Cain's did. If they blackout Paul given a field this otherwise pathetic, it makes him stand out even more!

----------


## KingNothing

I'm not kidding when I say this:  I think these people are insane.  I think Perry, Bachmann, Cain, Romney, Santorum, and Newt are nuts.  They're clearly sociopaths and pathological liars.

----------


## anaconda

> I'm going to up you two. I think RP gets about a 5% bump after tonight.


Problem is not everyone polled will necessarily have watched this debate.

----------


## specsaregood

Well, I wasn't planning on donating tomorrow as I donated at the end of the quarter even though it was unbudgeted.  But if this debate is as good as you all are blathering about I guess I'll have to throw the doc some bucks on the credit card.    Now where is the highlight reel?

----------


## ChristianAnarchist

> im saying BTO gets 7mil


I'm looking for 10...  RON PAUL !!!

----------


## KingNothing

> I'm going to up you two. I think RP gets about a 5% bump after tonight.


The campaign got so much to spin from this.  The narrative WILL change, and it will change for the better.  Two GREAT days for the campaign in a row, and it looks like we'll have another one tomorrow!

----------


## FreedomProsperityPeace

> Arguing with Herman Cain is a big chore. You can play a video of him making a point and he will say he either didn't say it or we are mistaken.


Really. It's hard to debate or interview someone who denies facts and is never held accountable for it.

----------


## anaconda

David Gergen is a Bilderberger and a New World Order foot soldier.

----------


## dustinp

> I'm looking for 10... RON PAUL !!!


we can only hope and pray!

----------


## Shane Harris

still cant believe bachmann wants iraq to pay us back for invading them haha

----------


## devil21

Say thanks to CNN by doubling whatever you planned to donate for the moneybomb!  Take out your anger in a positive way for the campaign.

----------


## KramerDSP

@AnnCoulter: Go Ron Paul! I'd cut even more! #CNNdebate

----------


## MJU1983

Made a Tweet about no closing statement/beating Obama:

http://twitter.com/#!/mju1983/status/126481407706017792

----------


## Akus

> Dear all other GOP candidates... thank you for mentioning Ron Paul so many times tonight... we really appreciate it.


we can do a mass letter bomb to whoever mentioned him, Santorum, Romney, and, I think, Bachmann...

----------


## The Freethinker

> I'm not kidding when I say this:  I think these people are insane.  I think Perry, Bachmann, Cain, Romney, Santorum, and Newt are nuts.  They're clearly sociopaths and pathological liars.


Not nuts. Just arrogant and bloated with pride after tasting power in their positions.

This is another reason why Paul is special. He's a victorious politician who has not allowed power and privilege corrupt him. If Paul was the majority and not the exception, America would be a far better place now and our economy wouldn't be in the pits. But because he's so rare, it's no wonder TARP gets passed, the TBTFs get billions in taxpayer money, and the US debt-to-GDP ratio has passed 100%.

Just to remind myself of why I love, will vote for, and have donated and will donate federal reserve notes to his campaign, I had gold, silver, firearms, and ammunition on display while I watched the debate. Paul, among other things, defends and advocates REAL money and has always been a stalwart defender of the 2nd Amendment. I can't trust mommy Bachmann (oh mommies I feel your pain, snif) to do that for me and I sure as hell won't trust a liberal like Romney to fight for my constitutional rights to bear arms.

On a lighter note, I wouldn't trust either Perry or Santorum WITH a gun. Well, not so light.

----------


## mikef

Hope we get a tube of the highlights soon. I stopped watching the debates because it felt like I was losing brain cells every time I heard Cain, Perry, Romney and the rest of them speak. Sounds like Ron kicked some ass based on this thread though!

----------


## RestoreTheRepublic

hahah ari fleischer says the dynamic of the race will never change...romney, perry and cain. unbelievable he sucks so hard

----------


## The Freethinker

> still cant believe bachmann wants iraq to pay us back for invading them haha


Ah, you speak too harshly. The woman was on a school board only 12 years ago. You can't expect her to understand international relations, realpolitik, and the complexity of Middle Eastern affairs.

----------


## anewvoice

> Well, I wasn't planning on donating tomorrow as I donated at the end of the quarter even though it was unbudgeted.  But if this debate is as good as you all are blathering about I guess I'll have to throw the doc some bucks on the credit card.    Now where is the highlight reel?


Best I have ever seen, he stood head and shoulders above them, man amongst boys (and girl).

----------


## Korey Kaczynski

Overall impression of the Republican Debate (simplified, in no order except categories):

 Winners:
 Mitt Romney - He's very slick, great improv speaker, and has that stereotypical conservative appearance. He's very good at manipulating crowds and that's why he's the establishment choice, as I've called it from the start.

 Ron Paul - He was far more aggressive than usual, and got a lot more camera time and questions asked during the middle part. Additionally, he's the only real statesman on stage that has a wider breadth of knowledge on the subject, so he wins intellectually, as well.

 Stagnant:

 Rick Santorum - Despite being a frothy byproduct of anal sex, he had some good answers and some bad answers, politically speaking. He went nowhere and will continue as such. He comes across as an $#@!, anyways.

 Newt Gingrich - Tried to play intelligent, moderate republican, but all in all, not shabby but not impressive. His numbers won't rise unless the media wants to upgrade him.

 Down:

 Hermain Cain: This debate was the most Jerry Springer like yet, and while Cain wasn't usually the focus of it, he can only speak in simplistic platitudes and the fact he advocates a 9% federal sales tax makes him completely unelectable, especially in the early primary states, which was pointed out frequently and in the end, his media-induced faux "frontrunner" status will be gone quickly.

 Michelle Bachmann - Her performance was terrible, and she came off as crazy. That psuedo military dress was kind of hot, though.

 Armageddon:

 Rick Perry: You challenged a master at manipulation, and you lost, and not only did you do it once, you did it ad naseum. I knew why the system put you in: to uplift Romney, and called that from the beginning, and you didn't know it yourself? I'm some drunken alcoholic weirdo and I knew that from the beginning.

----------


## bunklocoempire

> I disagree. Ron looked like the calm knowledgeable teacher in a classroom of 1st graders.


It's easy to do when it ain't about Ron, but about the message.  Our message is truth.

----------


## Romulus

AIPAC CIA Cooper put me in a BAD mood!

----------


## rpwasright

> Hope we get a tube of the highlights soon. I stopped watching the debates because it felt like I was losing brain cells every time I heard Cain, Perry, Romney and the rest of them speak. Sounds like Ron kicked some ass based on this thread though!


Here you go bud.  U missed all the funniest parts however.

http://ronpaulflix.com/2011/10/ron-p...ent=FeedBurner

----------


## Revolution9

> america wont like it when they realize hes lying to them right to thier face.


It's the mark of Cain. Nein, nein, nein.

Rev9

----------


## The Freethinker

> AIPAC CIA Cooper put me in a BAD mood!


Cooper cut Paul off when he was finishing his explanation of why he'd cut all foreign aid, especially to Israel, but I loved Paul's explanation of "taking $ from poor people in the US to give it to rich people in poor countries."

----------


## bluesc

> @AnnCoulter: Go Ron Paul! I'd cut even more! #CNNdebate


Wat?

----------


## RonPauledbyYoutube

> Cooper cut Paul off when he was finishing his explanation of why he'd cut all foreign aid, especially to Israel, but I loved Paul's explanation of "taking $ from poor people in the US to give it to rich people in poor countries."


One of those Celente phrases...wonder if Celente gave it to Ron. It's a good line though.

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

> David Gergen is a Bilderberger and a New World Order foot soldier.


Yeah, Gergen is $#@!, like the rest of the CNN $#@! hole pundits cesspool: Newt's people being interviewed... man

----------


## yatez112

Newt just gave a shout-out to looking at Ron's reasoning that we could get out of some of the countries we've been in (FOX with Greta).

----------


## anewvoice

> @AnnCoulter: Go Ron Paul! I'd cut even more! #CNNdebate


I feel like I need to take a shower just in having an opinion in line with her, like with a steel wool brush and battery acid.

----------


## The Freethinker

> One of those Celente phrases...wonder if Celente gave it to Ron. It's a good line though.


My dream ticket....

Ron Paul as President
Gary Johnson as Vice-President
Peter Schiff as Treasury Secretary
Gerard Celente as Secretary of State

----------


## mpdsapuser

David Gergen dances naked in a forest with his fellow new world order friends. Manly man.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

"Only Cain understands his plan" hey, I said that

----------


## RonPauledbyYoutube

> Newt just gave a shout-out to looking at Ron's reasoning that we could get out of some of the countries we've been in (FOX with Greta).


They are all falling in line...Ron sets the topics in debates. Rest of sobs follow Rons lead.

----------


## IterTemporis

> Newt just gave a shout-out to looking at Ron's reasoning that we could get out of some of the countries we've been in (FOX with Greta).


This is great news. They are also saying on Anderson Cooper that the 9-9-9 plan has peaked tonight.

----------


## jkob

anderson passingly mentions ron's name for like first time since the debate was over just now

----------


## Akus

> Frothy wants to kill everyone.


I keep hearing this word
Who is Frothy?

----------


## yatez112

Anderson just said "Ron Paul". 

My word! We're moving up!

----------


## GunnyFreedom

30 minutes!  1st CNN mention of Ron Paul after the debate.  "Ron Paul continues to say it's dangerous" re 999

----------


## RonPauledbyYoutube

> "Only Cain understands his plan" hey, I said that


Yeah, has anyone noticed everyone is "dead wrong" about the 999. Only he knows the special formula that lowers taxes???

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> I keep hearing this word
> Who is Frothy?


Lolz -- google santorum

----------


## Orgoonian

> David Gergen dances naked in a forest with his fellow new world order friends. Manly man.


Is he a "cremation of care"kinda guy?

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

This  REUTERS hack


> JimPethokoukis   James Pethokoukis                                                                 
> 
> *Was Ron Paul on vaycay in September 2001?*
> 
> 56 minutes ago *Favorite* *Retweet* *Reply*

----------


## Billay

> This hack


Funny George Bush was.

----------


## IterTemporis

Dana Loesch, a blinded by the media Cain believer. She said that he hasn't peaked yet.

----------


## Revolution9

> Wow.  Ron used to stand there all alone after the debates in 07/08, w/ no one even acknowledging him.  Now he's getting smiles and back slaps.


That softens my salty ole heart Sometimes ya gotta stick to your principles even if the clique shuns you. He certainly deserves the accolades and attention after being a friendly guy while in a pit of vipers unable to bite him. He has travelled a long road to get here.

Best Regards
Rev9

----------


## yatez112

> This  REUTERS hack


He's just another cue for when to turn off CNBS.

----------


## matt0611

Can we please get Ron a suit that fits him *properly*? Tailored made.
My god...who's in charge of Ron's wardrobe?

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> This  REUTERS hack


I crushed that answer:

@*JimPethokoukis** LOL, Paul was the only one to propose, in October 2001, the correct plan to destroy bin Laden and Al Qaeda inside of a year.*

*1 minute ago via web FavoriteReply Delete*

----------


## AdamT

> Lolz -- google santorum


Ruh oh.

----------


## NaturalMystic

his suit is his brand

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

CNN now interviewing...

Damn, Gov. Jan Brewer: False Chalk White Dentured-Teeth and a Leather Face in High Def  UGH

----------


## anewvoice

Originally Posted by GunnyFreedom
Lolz -- google santorum




> Ruh oh.


Don't do it, you'll never be able to undo it!

----------


## The Bavarian

I was so proud of Ron.

----------


## PaulConventionWV

> what! iraq is supposed to pay us back for us killing them!


That was one of the most lunatic things I've ever heard.

----------


## mikef

> Here you go bud.  U missed all the funniest parts however.
> 
> http://ronpaulflix.com/2011/10/ron-p...ent=FeedBurner


Thanks. I'd rep you but I don't seem to have that ability?

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> Originally Posted by GunnyFreedom
> Lolz -- google santorum
> 
> 
> 
> Don't do it, you'll never be able to undo it!


LMAO +1

----------


## NaturalMystic

yeah great sense war for profit we can just bomb our way to prosperity

----------


## pauliticalfan

Best debate I've ever seen.

Perfect motivation for Black THIS Out at the end there too.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

UH oh, CNN "Who came out looking the most Presidential tonight.  When we come back"

----------


## ForLiberty2012

> Best debate I've ever seen.
> 
> Perfect motivation for Black THIS Out at the end there too.


Ron Paul was sandbagging on the other ones

----------


## parocks

> Ah, you speak too harshly. The woman was on a school board only 12 years ago. You can't expect her to understand international relations, realpolitik, and the complexity of Middle Eastern affairs.


Are you sure she was on a school board.

As I understand it, she ran for school board 12 years ago and lost.

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

I just saw some dude holding Bachmann like she was some kind of trophy wife or something on Fox.  WTF?

----------


## sparebulb

> you meant this
> 
> didn't you mac


No, I think you both really mean this.........

----------


## XNavyNuke

> UH oh, CNN "Who came out looking the most Presidential tonight.  When we come back"


I bet they say Romney.

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

LOL it's wayne newton!

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> I bet they say Romney.


Probably.  Here is comes....

----------


## GunnyFreedom

Donna Brazil and Eric Ericson thinks Rick Perry won.

----------


## RDM

They are pumping Perry up. Give me a break. Is this scripted or what?

----------


## GunnyFreedom

My goodness, the CNN panel thinks Perry came out ahead.  These guys live in fantasyland lol

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

Removed for stupid.

----------


## Birdlady

They are really propping up Perry here... How did Perry win? Did they watch the same debate? Maybe the media is making the switch because they know Cain got owned tonight.

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

CIA propagandist Anderson Cooper.. 30 seconds... 30 seconds... 30 seconds... Ping Pong Perry/Romney/Anyone... but Paul

CNN definitely given orders to push the establishment.

Donna Brazile is so revolting...

----------


## parocks

> Overall impression of the Republican Debate (simplified, in no order except categories):
> 
>  Winners:
>  Mitt Romney - He's very slick, great improv speaker, and has that stereotypical conservative appearance. He's very good at manipulating crowds and that's why he's the establishment choice, as I've called it from the start.
> 
>  Ron Paul - He was far more aggressive than usual, and got a lot more camera time and questions asked during the middle part. Additionally, he's the only real statesman on stage that has a wider breadth of knowledge on the subject, so he wins intellectually, as well.
> 
>  Stagnant:
> 
> ...


Perry is certified Bilderberg.  I don't think his sole function is to help Romney in any way.  I think Bilderberg is very comfortable with his policies, and now are seeing just how terrible a candidate he is.  Perry does come across like W. Bush, but drunk and retarded.  I just hear durp durp durp when Perry is speaking.  

Romney just creamed Perry tonight.

----------


## Seth

In the post debate discussion they just said Perry did well tonight and may have elevated himself again. Were they watching the same debate?

----------


## IterTemporis

If all of Cain's supporters flock back to Perry, then I will be completely dumbfounded..

----------


## GunnyFreedom

wow, CNN really is deranged

----------


## KingNothing

Mitt ran circles around Perry.

I felt bad for Perry, the way you feel bad for a team of little leaguers who are about to be ten-run-ruled.

----------


## HeyArchie

I thought Perry lost the worst.  Is this a sick joke?

----------


## RDM

> In the post debate discussion they just said Perry did well tonight and may have elevated himself again. Were they watching the same debate?


They weren't watching the same debate I just watched. Then they turn around and say Gingrich appeared to be the elder statesman tonight. This is all scripted. Guide the election toward the neo-cons. That's all its about.

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

> If all of Cain's supporters flock back to Perry, then I will be completely NOT SHOCKED AT ALL.


Fixed.

(But I'd be pretty damn disappointed in my countrymen...)

----------


## Rudeman

They are really trying to prop up Perry.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

Dam the facts CNN -- STICK TO THE NARRATIVE!

lol

----------


## FreedomProsperityPeace

> I thought Perry lost the worst.  Is this a sick joke?


Me too. Perry still can't form a sentence and his anger was obvious tonight. He was getting pummeled by Romney.

----------


## Birdlady

Wow they are scared of Ron Paul, seriously. I don't normally watch these streams, but I find the spin completely insane. Perry did awful. He had so many uncomfortable pauses and looked drugged or sedated. I really do not see how anyone could come away with Perry doing well, unless it was scripted.

----------


## tremendoustie

Outstanding job by Ron tonight, he really hit a home run. Best debate so far, no contest.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Originally Posted by GunnyFreedom
> Lolz -- google santorum
> 
> 
> 
> Don't do it, you'll never be able to undo it!


What came up in an image search.

(I think it's photoshopped)

----------


## rich34

It sucks we can't get no acknowledgement for Paul from these media pundits, I reckon that's why we'll be BTO'n here in about an hour!

----------


## RDM

Ok, so according to the post debate picks, Every one either parroted Ron Paul or agreed with him, yet its still a 3 way race between Romney, Perry and Cain. Gotcha. Someone fix my damn TV, its not working. I just watched a debate that doesn't seem to match the one they're talking about.

----------


## Anti Federalist

Black *this* out, sons of bitches....

----------


## ZanZibar

> Cain: "I mispoke, I was talking too fast."
> 
> Speaks for itself. Excuses, excuses. It is very obvious how much he flip-flops, however the Cain supporters believe everything he says.


If President, that can get people killed.

----------


## Valli6

> I just saw some dude holding Bachmann like she was some kind of trophy wife or something on Fox.  WTF?


That was Wayne Newton!

----------


## PaulConventionWV

> I feel like I need to take a shower just in having an opinion in line with her, like with a steel wool brush and battery acid.


Sounds enticing....

----------


## ZanZibar

> @AnnCoulter: Go Ron Paul! I'd cut even more! #CNNdebate


Do you have a link to this?

----------


## ZanZibar

> who's in charge of Ron's wardrobe?


Ron.

----------


## green73

Ron Paul Debate Highlights 
http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...ate-Highlights

----------


## IterTemporis

> Fixed.
> 
> (But I'd be pretty damn disappointed in my countrymen...)


Well, I, personally, would be dumbfounded. I do not mingle with people who are extremely shallow/who follow the media blindly/are not too bright, as a result I have no knowledge of what they are capable of doing.

----------


## ZanZibar

Anyone notice how both Santorum and Romney were VERY friendly to Ron just after the debate? Even Mitt went over to Ron and put his hands on his back and patted him on the back etc.

----------


## idiom

They were cribbing RP in real time. It was sad to watch that many people flounder out of their depth.

----------


## brushfire

> Anyone notice how both Santorum and Romney were VERY friendly to Ron just after the debate? Even Mitt went over to Ron and put his hands on his back and patted him on the back etc.


They were all offering their sympathies for Dr Paul being BLACKED OUT at the end of the debate.  He was flat out robbed.

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

> Well, I, personally, would be dumbfounded. I do not mingle with people who are extremely shallow/who follow the media blindly/are not too bright, as a result I have no knowledge of what they are capable of doing.


I pay attention to the folks I speak to just "in passing."  They are the very people you describe.  That notwithstanding, when they see what happened tonight, and one of their friends or relatives shows them youtube videos of what happened tonight...

Many will see the light.  I'm confident in that.

----------


## josiahkeller

Apparently the campaign has raised around $10,000 in the last hour, since the debate finished!
http://www.ronpaul2012.com/wp-conten...aul2012/tp.php


edit: And the moneybomb hasn't even begun yet!

----------


## bpitas

> 


Oh THAT is where Bachmann got her jacket...

----------


## RDM

> Apparently the campaign has raised around $10,000 in the last hour, since the debate finished!
> http://www.ronpaul2012.com/wp-conten...aul2012/tp.php
> 
> 
> edit: And the moneybomb hasn't even begun yet!


It was about 1,817,000 before the debate, now about 1,844,000 and rising. That's 27,000 dollars raised during the debate.

----------


## Aldanga

> Do you have a link to this?


https://twitter.com/#!/AnnCoulter/st...69948389326848

----------


## IterTemporis

> I pay attention to the folks I speak to just "in passing."  They are the very people you describe.  That notwithstanding, when they see what happened tonight, and one of their friends or relatives shows them youtube videos of what happened tonight...
> 
> Many will see the light.  I'm confident in that.


Thank you. I hope that you are correct.

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

http://www.realclearpolitics.com/vid..._a_debate.html

*Palin: Newt "Did The Best" In Vegas, Would "Clobber" Obama In A Debate*
			 			Watch the latest video at video.foxnews.com
"I  think we (Republicans) are more interested in substance and that's why  like tonight Newt Gingrich again I think did the best because he seems  to be above a lot of the bickering that goes on," Sarah Palin told FOX  News after tonight's CNN debate in Las Vegas.

Former Alaska governor Palin discussed the latest GOP debate, the  candidates and momentum and more on FOX News' "On the Record With Greta  Van Susteren."

"Newt Gingrich would -- he would clobber Barack Obama in any debate, any  forum that had to do with substance when it comes to policy and  solutions for the challenges that America faces. Newt Gingrich would  clobber Barack Obama. I don't think if he's going to be the one that  surfaces as the fortunate candidate who gets to face Barack Obama  because unfortunately, in this day and age, sometimes conventional  wisdom would dictate that he who has the most money, the campaign  dollars, wins. I don't want to believe that this is going to be the case  this go-around," Palin said about Gingrich's debate skills.

----------


## FreedomProsperityPeace

> "I  think we (Republicans) are more interested in substance and that's why  like tonight Newt Gingrich again I think did the best because he seems  to be above a lot of the bickering that goes on," Sarah Palin told FOX  News after tonight's CNN debate in Las Vegas.


Yes, Sarah, make yourself even more irrelevant by backing a loser with tepid establishment support. That will boost your Tea Party cred.

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

$#@! Sarah Palin.

----------


## Aratus

BTO is now

----------


## Aratus

y'all

----------


## ivflight

I missed most of the debate (catching the second half on CNN right now, as they replay it).  Is there anywhere that I can watch the whole thing?

----------


## donnay

Romney keep on talking about E-Verify...which is nothing but a backdoor for a National ID for employment.

http://www.uscis.gov/portal/site/usc...004718190aRCRD

----------


## Brett85

I just have one question.  During the debate, Ron gave an answer where he said something like, "we should've given the money to the people who lost their homes rather than giving money to the banks."  While I agree that we shouldn't give money to the banks, why in the world would Ron advocate giving money to people who lost their homes?  I thought Ron was a strict Constitutionalist who didn't support any spending that isn't authorized in Article 1 Section 8 of the Constitution.  Every once in a while Ron says something like this that really bothers me.  I would appreciate it if somebody could clarify this.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

lol I'm lost without "new posts"

----------


## tremendoustie

> I just have one question.  During the debate, Ron gave an answer where he said something like, "we should've given the money to the people who lost their homes rather than giving money to the banks."  While I agree that we shouldn't give money to the banks, why in the world would Ron advocate giving money to people who lost their homes?  I thought Ron was a strict Constitutionalist who didn't support any spending that isn't authorized in Article 1 Section 8 of the Constitution.  Every once in a while Ron says something like this that really bothers me.  I would appreciate it if somebody could clarify this.


I'd have a problem with it too if he'd said that. The phrase started with "If we were going to be giving money away ..."

He wasn't supporting federal government bailouts at all, just saying that there was absolutely no excuse for bailing out the banks.

Kudos to you for bringing it up, though -- it shows you follow principles, and not persons.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> I just have one question.  During the debate, Ron gave an answer where he said something like, "we should've given the money to the people who lost their homes rather than giving money to the banks."  While I agree that we shouldn't give money to the banks, why in the world would Ron advocate giving money to people who lost their homes?  I thought Ron was a strict Constitutionalist who didn't support any spending that isn't authorized in Article 1 Section 8 of the Constitution.  Every once in a while Ron says something like this that really bothers me.  I would appreciate it if somebody could clarify this.


He means it "if we _had_ to give out a trillion dollars in bailout money" then it would have done more good with the little guys not the big fish.  He doesn't mean that bailouts are good, or even legal, he was just demonstrating that not only are the bailouts wrong, but who got the bailouts are even more wrong.

Personally I agree.  Bailouts are wrong, but if the dingbat Congress felt they JUST HAD to give a trillion dollar bailout, then giving it to the people would have been more productive than giving it to JP Morgan Chase.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> I'd have a problem with it too if he'd said that. The phrase started with "If we were going to be giving money away ..."
> 
> He wasn't supporting federal government handouts, just saying that there was absolutely no excuse for bailing out the banks.


LOL yeah, that.

----------


## specsaregood

> I'd have a problem with it too if he'd said that. The phrase started with "If we were going to be giving money away ..."
> 
> He wasn't supporting federal government handouts, just saying that there was absolutely no excuse for bailing out the banks.


exactly, he wasn't actually proposing it.  he was just pointing out how ludacris it is to give the money to the people that caused the crisis in the first place.

----------


## tremendoustie

> He means it "if we _had_ to give out a trillion dollars in bailout money" then it would have done more good with the little guys not the big fish.


Yep, and he didn't just mean that, he said it too.

Which, by the way, is something that's vastly improved in his debate style -- leading to tonight's outstanding performance. He's completely articulating his thoughts.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> Yep, and he didn't just mean that, he said it too.
> 
> Which, by the way, is something that's vastly improved in his debate style -- leading to tonight's outstanding performance. He's completely articulating his thoughts.


Hear here!

----------


## Aratus

> I missed most of the debate (catching the second half on CNN right now, as they replay it).  Is there anywhere that I can watch the whole thing?


people often post youtube videos in less than 12 or 24 hours of the better segments and then the whole debate

----------


## Brett85

> I'd have a problem with it too if he'd said that. The phrase started with "If we were going to be giving money away ..."
> 
> He wasn't supporting federal government bailouts at all, just saying that there was absolutely no excuse for bailing out the banks.
> 
> Kudos to you for bringing it up, though -- it shows you follow principles, and not persons.


Thanks for the clarification.  I just think that it didn't come across that well in the debate, and if I was confused by his remark, it may have confused other fiscal conservatives as well.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

Here is a poll that needs crushing:

yourpoliticalnewsgroup.com/wp_ypng/

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> Thanks for the clarification.  I just think that it didn't come across that well in the debate, and if I was confused by his remark, it may have confused other fiscal conservatives as well.


That's why _we_ exist.

----------


## donnay

> Here is a poll that needs crushing:
> 
> yourpoliticalnewsgroup.com/wp_ypng/


Thank you for voting!
Michele Bachmann  0.08%  (7 votes)  

Newt Gingrich  0.19%  (17 votes)  

Mitt Romney  1.34%  (120 votes)  

Rick Santorum  0.08%  (7 votes)  

Rick Perry  0.21%  (19 votes)  

*Ron Paul  36.16%  (3,241 votes) * 

Herman Cain  61.95%  (5,553 votes)  


Total Votes: 8,964

----------


## redsrule2500

Only thing I didn't like about debate was last response with Guantanamo Bay reference...and of course it was the last question.

I don't really care about Guantanamo either way - they are prisoners of war IMO.

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

Joe Scarborough


> JoeNBC   Joe Scarborough                                                                 
> *
>             RT @AnnCoulter MSM trying to keep Perry alive because they want a horse race.  It's Romney.  It's over.*
> 14 minutes ago

----------


## JS4Pat

> Did anyone see the Plastic Men ad?  I didn't tune in early enough to see if it was on in Iowa before the debate.


I saw it air around 6:00PM EST (Florida) - Looked Awesome!

----------


## PierzStyx

> Only thing I didn't like about debate was last response with Guantanamo Bay reference...and of course it was the last question.
> 
> I don't really care about Guantanamo either way - they are prisoners of war IMO.


I can agree on that IF everyone there is someone who was arrested for taking up arms against the government. Either way they still aren't convicted criminals and deserve a day in court, either a military court if enemy combatants or a civilian court if only armed civilians (which I distinguish between. There is a difference between planning an attack on soldiers and shooting the guy with an M-16 who just busted your door in after all). He was trying to teach Frothy what it means to be "innocent until proven guilty". That I am completely behind.

----------


## Eric21ND

> David Gergen is a Bilderberger and a New World Order foot soldier.


I REALLY hate that guy.

----------


## Eric21ND

> Can we please get Ron a suit that fits him *properly*? Tailored made.
> My god...who's in charge of Ron's wardrobe?


He needs a suits that doesn't ride up and make him looking like he's wearing a suit too big.

----------


## Eric21ND

> Man, I can't imagine the buyer's remorse people who donated to Perry are having right now.


I was just thinking that too. LOL @ those people.

----------


## matt0611

> Yes, Sarah, make yourself even more irrelevant by backing a loser with tepid establishment support. That will boost your Tea Party cred.


Newt Gingrich?
What a sellout Sarah is...

----------


## IndianaPolitico

I just watched the highlight reel. Wow, I thought Ron did amazing. He seemed to be very confident, and energized! I give him a 9.

----------


## bpitas

> I can agree on that IF everyone there is someone who was arrested for taking up arms against the government. Either way they still aren't convicted criminals and deserve a day in court, either a military court if enemy combatants or a civilian court if only armed civilians (which I distinguish between. There is a difference between planning an attack on soldiers and shooting the guy with an M-16 who just busted your door in after all). He was trying to teach Frothy what it means to be "innocent until proven guilty". That I am completely behind.


This is my biggest issue with Guantanamo and the latest assassinations - everyone seems to forget the fact that NOBODY is a "terrorist" until they have been convicted of such.  Otherwise it's WAY too easy for the Govt to just say "he's a terrorist so he loses all his rights to due process" about anyone they want to disappear.  Especially when it's guys that the Govt worked with previously who may have intelligence on our government's dirty dealings in the past.  I'm not a conspiracy theorist, but I find it REALLY hard to believe that SEAL Team 6 had to kill OBL and couldn't capture him instead so we got the intelligence he had.  The most obviously reason to kill him instead of capturing him is that he would have spilled the beans on something important if he got to testify in court.

----------


## Brett85

> Only thing I didn't like about debate was last response with Guantanamo Bay reference...and of course it was the last question.
> 
> I don't really care about Guantanamo either way - they are prisoners of war IMO.


I agree.  What was the point of Ron bringing that up when he wasn't asked about it?  That was the only time all night when he received boos from the audience.  It still seems like he's running an educational campaign that has no intention of actually trying to appeal to the GOP base.  Yes, a lot of GOP voters love that Ron wants to cut spending.  But they don't love that Ron seems to want to give foreign terrorists the same rights as U.S citizens.

----------


## Peace&Freedom

Why is the media saying it's over, it's Romney? At this point in the 2004 cycle, Dean was the frontrunner. At this point in 2008, it was Romney, with McCain floundering. What the establishment's rush, other than to coronate Mitt?

----------


## Thurifer

Cause they are truly scared of Ron Paul.

----------


## Voluntary Man

Ron kicked EVERYONE'S ass!

----------


## ctiger2

NPR this am they interviewed an older group out of AZ and it seemed Romney was mentioned most. They were highly concerned about who is electable and can beat Obama. One lady did say of all the candidates Ron was the only one who was telling the truth. But, she said she didn't think he could beat Obama, and that was the #1 goal. People just don't 'get it'.

----------


## low preference guy

> Thanks for the clarification.  I just think that it didn't come across that well in the debate, and if I was confused by his remark, it may have confused other fiscal conservatives as well.


it didn't come across well to those who don't know the meaning of "IF WE HAD TO", which I hope is a tiny minority. it was clear to me.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> Only thing I didn't like about debate was last response with Guantanamo Bay reference...and of course it was the last question.
> 
> I don't really care about Guantanamo either way - they are prisoners of war IMO.


POWs?  Doesn't there have to be an actual declared war for anyone to become a POW?

----------

